# *Reminder* The REP System & Its Proper Usage



## ENTERPRISE

As of recent it has become clear that the *REP* system needs to be explained a little to current members and new members alike. This is pretty much just a brief reminder !.

So lets start shall we......

Firstly to get to grips with what the *REP* system actually is. lets please take a look at the following thread created by our very own Admin.

Reputation Defined

*When should I give out REP+ ? *

It is a very simple concept.

If you have received useful help or information from a fellow member that has helped you in anyway and you wish to show them your appreciation you click on their REP+ button in their profile which can be found on the post they made in their signature area and leave the appropriate comment and submit it. You may also REP the said member if you feel his contributions towards ANOTHER (Not just yourself) member was helpful. When it comes to leaving a REP comment make sure that its to the point and factual.

It is that simple.









*Why Should I give out REP+ to helpful/contributing members?*

The REP system serves as sign to other members and points out the potentially helpful and trustworthy members on the forum. REP shows us that a member positively contributes to the forum and has the ability to help others within the community. We have a very varied member base, some members are better at one thing while others will be better at something else, thus you will find some members will specifically help more in certain sections of the forum and on the other side of the scale you will find members who have a wide knowledge and can help out in more than one section of the forums.

REP+ should be given out to helpful members as it is the only way you can really say ''Thankyou'' on a public scale and point out the positively contributing members.In the long run this can help many others on the forum also as you are not just simply REPPING the member but pointing out the member to others who potentially could do with help from that same member.

*When should I not REP+ members ?*

Quote:

*When should it NOT be given?*
Reputation SHOULD NOT be given for matters of personal gain. This includes giving rep to friends for *any reason*, for gmail accounts or anything else that does not benefit the membership as a whole.

Quote:

- Do not give rep to a post of a member just because you like them. The POST itself should be worthy of the rep.

NEVER REP+ a member for a non valid reason. When I say that I mean DO NOT REP+ a member for being funny or having a good avatar, that is not a good reason and invalidates the system.

For example this is what you SHOULD *NOT* REP+ for.

1. '' WOW that's a great looking avatar in your profile...REP+''

Or

2. '' Wow lol your funny.....REP+''

I could go on and on but I think we get the idea. Now you may think that's a fun spoiler. However it is for good reason that you only REP+ correctly. If members go around giving REP+ to everyone for any reason under the sun then it will be VERY hard to locate the potentially helpful members within our community.

I am sure you would rather find help from someone who actually knew what they were talking about when it came to your situation rather than find a ''Wannabe'' member with REP who could potentially lead you to disaster or be a false prophet.

*Do not REP for help received through PM's*

There is a very good reason the REP is not within our PM system. It was simply removed to encourage users to help others in the open forum, this is quite simply so that others browsing OCN can benefit from the help you may have given another user. We have many threads old and new that still hold answers for many people and not just the Original Poster of that thread. We feel that helping through the PM system limits the audience. Please do not REP for help in PM's by browing to a thread and hitting the REP button. This is actually REP abuse as you are not Repping a thread pertinent to your activities. So in short, if you wish to help and help others by the answeres you give, do it in the open forums. If someone asks you for help via PM, persuade them to post in the forum so you can help them there. This way you help others and perhaps yourself if you are worthy of a REP point









*Should I take the word of a Higher REPPED member over a lower REPPED member ?*

No please do not do that. REP may show experienced/helpful members on the forums but it does not mean they are all knowing by any means. You will find that there are many REP levels on this forum and EVERYONE MUST BE TREATED EQUALLY!*.* If you are receiving assistance from a member that has lower REP than another member assisting you also does not mean you should just take the advice from the higher REPPED member, you will find that the lower REPPED member could be perfectly right as well in any thread situation. It can take a while for new members to prove themselves on the forums as such there REP count may be lower but this does not invalidate their knowledge.

Treat ALL members equally and give everyone equal opportunity to have there say, especially give new members a chance as they will be new to the game.

*REP Equally !*

Regardless of the level of REP the user has who helped you they should still be REPPED for useful information that may have helped you or potentially others.

Dont only REP the ''Big boys'' due to the fact they already have a high REP level. REP new members and members with lower REP levels as you would anyone else that has helped you.Do not ignore them as after all they took the time out of their day to help you.

*REP begging and REP abuse will NOT be tolerated on any level !*

Sadly there will be members that do try to abuse our REP system in various different ways which is a shame as it can eat away at the usefulness of the system.

The following are examples that are common and should not be done under any circumstances.

*1.* Asking for REP+ in your Threads or Signatures

E.G ''If I helped remember to hit my REP+ Button''

*2.* Giving REP+ to others with the comment of ''Please REP+ me back'' in an attempt to boost your REPS. This is known as ''Buddy repping'' and is not tolerated.

There are many more, however I will not go into all of them as you get the idea I am sure.

Members found REP abusing will be dealt with accordingly. REP abuse can lead to a forum wide ban.

Please report any suspected REP abuse to a member of the FORUM STAFF or report the offending post.

*Conclusion*

I have laid it out pretty simply above. Use the REP+ System correctly and REP+ people who truly deserve it. Do not degrade our REP system guys.

Lets keep this community great. The REP system is a part of our great community. So lets protect it please.









If you have any questions or anything to add please don't hesitate to *PM* any member of the forum staff !.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If you want more Rep, then stop trying to get Rep.

I mean, the secret in getting something like this is to have absolutely no desire to get it. The second your reason for helping people is to get Rep is the same second you dramatically decrease your chances of getting it. This is because it negatively affects the way you help people.

If you don't believe me, then consider the amount of Rep points I have while also considering my join date. I have never helped anyone with the intention of getting Rep. I have also never even cared about whether or not I get Rep. All I care about is being there for my brothers and sisters here on Overclock.net. I absolutely do not care about whether or not I get anything in return; every single time I help, I do so while expecting absolutely nothing in return.

Thus, their desire to give me something in return is strengthened. But the secret is that you have to be genuine. Even pretending to be like this will have the same negative impact on the way you help and it will weaken their desire to give you something in return. They might even sometimes just not even respond to you.

To put it simply: the secret is to not care about the Rep system at all, but yet it should still be respected.


The above is an example of someone who can truly see the aim of this thread. I hope many others will be able to see this also.

Cheers ''TwoCables''


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

What in the name of god is REP?


----------



## Tyr13

Tsk tsk... poor mad









Virtual cookie for enterprise?


----------



## SomeDooD

^LOL, I sell Rep by the pound.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89*


What in the name of god is REP?


Please read : http://www.overclock.net/new-members...n-defined.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyr13*


Tsk tsk... poor mad









Virtual cookie for enterprise?










Yum..they always taste good.

Keep the REP system clean people


----------



## d3daiM

Great article. Cheers.









REP +

...wait


----------



## namehater

for the love of god remember to rep people if they deserve it


----------



## Bindusar

Please, please, please rep me, I need it!! Oh wait a sec...


----------



## KSIMP88

LOL, mate. Rep+, mate.
You Britts...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3daiM*


Great article. Cheers.









REP +

...wait










Actually, why not. It's a good post, I'll rep him


----------



## l V l

Thank you Enterprise. This is exactly what the forums have been in need of. This reminder should help revive the true purpose of the rep system and grow some appreciation of it and its many attributions to OCN. I hope some people read this with consideration.


----------



## verbatim81973

Great thread! I am glad u addressed about folks taking higher rep members advice over lower. I have been a victim of this in some threads.


----------



## Emmanuel

Ya, that is so true, I know that some tend to give REP to the guys who already have hundreds and of hundreds of REPs lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3daiM* 
Great article. Cheers.









REP +

...wait









Glad you like it....a Virtual cookie perhaps lol...Us Directors rather like them haha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bindusar* 
Please, please, please rep me, I need it!! Oh wait a sec...









* Gently slaps Bindusar * Wake up !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
LOL, mate. Rep+, mate.
You Britts...









Actually, why not. It's a good post, I'll rep him

Yeah sorry, that was fairly british of me eh old chap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l V l* 
Thank you Enterprise. This is exactly what the forums have been in need of. This reminder should help revive the true purpose of the rep system and grow some appreciation of it and its many attributions to OCN. I hope some people read this with consideration.

Yes this was the aim of the thread and I am glad that you have picked up on that. I really do hope people take a good read !.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verbatim81973* 
Great thread! I am glad u addressed about folks taking higher rep members advice over lower. I have been a victim of this in some threads.









Yes that was something I did not like, I hope that the REP will be shared more equally !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Ya, that is so true, I know that some tend to give REP to the guys who already have hundreds and of hundreds of REPs lol.

Unfotunately that is true. Back in my day when I had the REPS I had a few and I would find people would definately REP me...yes for the the help but also because I was one of those ''Big boys'' you could say. I found that unfair and did not like it others took my word over the other lesser repped members.

Im rather glad I lost my REP as I had my day in the spotlight you could say.


----------



## biatchi

Nicely written and addresses some bad things about OCN.

Here have a virtual cookie for your troubles.

We don't have a cookie smiley! What gives?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Woo, mine and Fusions suggestion was used









Now, what was that other thread that said Rep+ those who put forward good suggestions???????????????


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Please, please, please rep me, I need it!! Oh wait a sec...










Yeah i wish i could rep you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


Woo, mine and Fusions suggestion was used









Now, what was that other thread that said Rep+ those who put forward good suggestions???????????????


















But of course lol. How could I ignore you lol.


----------



## alk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
NEVER REP+ a member for no reason. When I say that I mean DO NOT REP+ a member for being funny or having a good avatar !......

For example this is what you SHOULD NOT REP+ for.

1. '' WOW thats a great looking avatar in your profile...REP+ mate''

Or

2. '' Wow lol your funny mate.....REP+''

Ah I've been flamed out of threads for expressing my concern about the members that do this. "Breaking the humour of the thread with a motonous post" was what I was accused of a few months ago. So in turn, the accuser (myself) became the accused.

My OCN usage has plumeted since that day. Lost alot of confidence in posting here. Just read most of the time now instead of posting so as not to get anyones knickers in a twist. Sad days


----------



## KipH

I must disagree with one point (or quibble more accurately). I think humor is important. When used correctly and if it makes me actually Lol, then I will rep.

I agree with most of the points however, but I am still thinking that many people do not rep enough.

Remember that newcommers do not know the rep system, so if a vet sees someone trying to help then you should also add your rep into the thread. Its a good way for you to make people feel good about helping out.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


I must disagree with one point (or quibble more accurately). I think humor is important. When used correctly and if it makes me actually Lol, then I will rep.

I agree with most of the points however, but I am still thinking that many people do not rep enough.

Remember that newcommers do not know the rep system, so if a vet sees someone trying to help then you should also add your rep into the thread. Its a good way for you to make people feel good about helping out.


Community spirit is great....but not REP worthy. A joke or funny comment does not contribute in a way that should be repped.


----------



## alk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Community spirit is great....but not REP worthy. A joke or funny comment does not contribute in a way that should be repped.


That was my arguement. I received a "hate rep" and reply explaining that "Good humour is a perfectly valid reason to give rep".

It's so frustrating as a member that rarely ventures into the OT section, to see those who do with piles of rep just because they posted a link to a flying lawnmower on youtube or something equally rediculous. Practically every one of my 109 reps has been earned by making good posts relating to computers, not relating to the latest funny video to hit the net.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes it does make me sick when people REP stupidly in the OT section.


----------



## franz

well im new here so i have a question.

how about a really good OC or setup. i havent done it yet but it seems like when someone posts their first OC attempt or a really high OC they get REP.

is this okay?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


well im new here so i have a question.

how about a really good OC or setup. i havent done it yet but it seems like when someone posts their first OC attempt or a really high OC they get REP.

is this okay?


Well - yes and no. By the rules it isn't, but I still see people who do it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


well im new here so i have a question.

how about a really good OC or setup. i havent done it yet but it seems like when someone posts their first OC attempt or a really high OC they get REP.

is this okay?



Repping for an OC or setup would constitute as improper use.


----------



## namehater

i think a good oc should justify +rep, its showing that you know what your doing and are able to help others


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I see what you are saying...If the member in question stated in full how he/she got to that OC then yes REP+. However if its some guy just saying ''Look at me im at 3ghz'' then they dont deserve REP+


----------



## namehater

i agree with what your saying there


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Repping for an OC or setup would constitute as improper use.


Not really - you get REP because you help people--in general just when you just know your stuff, ie. doing a great overclock (4 ghz on c2d), doing a great mod (ie. taking off your IHS)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Not really - you get REP because you help people--in general just when you just know your stuff, ie. doing a great overclock (4 ghz on c2d), doing a great mod (ie. taking off your IHS)

Only if they actually explain there steps or guide other users how to perform it . If someone just says

'' Oh look I removed my IHS'' Or ''Look im at 3ghz''

Then thats very bland and is just a statement rather than an informative post.


----------



## nitteo

More people should read this.

+REP Enterprise


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


More people should read this.

+REP Enterprise










Oh the irony...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Oh the irony...


Or as bart would say''oh the ironing'' lol...you must have seen that episode


----------



## namehater

crazy mods with their ninja-like bumps...


----------



## WBaS

Thanks enterprize for this reminder. I really think people don't understand this system, but hopefully they'll read this.


----------



## buster2010

Wouldn't turning off the rep button in the off topic section help to cut down on the rep abuse?


----------



## linskingdom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Only if they actually explain there steps or guide other users how to perform it . If someone just says

'' Oh look I removed my IHS'' Or ''Look im at 3ghz''

Then thats very bland and is just a statement rather than an informative post.


Agreed but you won't guarantee to get rep from them because most of them are new members. They donâ€™t know what is rep, how to give a rep, where I can give a rep or even what happen if I give someone a rep yet you can't just ask for a rep. I did more than 32 members and over 210 pms to give some suggestions or guide them through in past few weeks because of the E21x0 build. I think I only got 2 or 3 reps for that. So, to get a rep is easy but also isnâ€™t easy. Personally, I wonâ€™t mind because I am a member of this community and try to help them when they needed.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Or as bart would say''oh the ironing'' lol...you must have seen that episode


HAHAHA


----------



## ENTERPRISE

a little bump for people who need a read.


----------



## Leeo D

I got a rep+ the other day but it didn't change my rep count.Have you switched mine off because I know too much?


----------



## vertigo08




----------



## xenophobe

Not that I care, but it seems more people get rep for posting news or a funny youtube video than they actually do for helping people.


----------



## Pir

Great thread and reminder of how to use the rep system properly.
Wish every member, new or not would read this thread.
Only one question though, can we change the term "rep" into "cookie" ?


----------



## Pir

See? even CD agrees







out go the reps, cookies for everyone.....oh no...wait... i didn't say that.


----------



## CyberDruid

I would prefer brownies over cookies...with walnut pieces...thanks.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I would prefer brownies over cookies...with walnut pieces...thanks.


I'll take mine with Pecans









Here is a funny fact about Reps

Reps are like sex. If you ask for it you will not get it. If you even hint at it you will not get it. Thats just how it works


----------



## MAXAMOUS

Love your avatar ENTERPRISE.

Damn, no REP+ button..


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*


I'll take mine with Pecans









Here is a funny fact about Reps

*Reps are like sex. If you ask for it you will not get it. If you even hint at it you will not get it. Thats just how it works*











hmmm, "insert buying REPS joke here"

Looks like I am much more successful on OCN then irl. Guess I should start posting drunk and see if it evens out


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


hmmm, "insert buying REPS joke here"

Looks like I am much more successful on OCN then irl. Guess I should start posting drunk and see if it evens out











HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Firefly

I love your Avatar ,ENTERPRISE, I really do.

But.....

No Rep for you!!


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

I've been repping like mad lately


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Good info, thanks Enterprise







As a new member, I found this pretty helpful.

Any chance those Rep+ brownies could have chocolate chunks? I wish I had some fresh brownies...









One more thing about the Rep+ system, Trader Rep+ actually. If you complete a trade with a member, throw them a Trader Rep+ if they were helpful through the transaction. At least leave a neutral comment about the experience. I think this is beneficial to members active in the For Sale/Trade/Wanted section because we can have a better sense of trust with a member we want to trade with. When money and goods are being exchanged, its nice to know that the person you're doing business with isn't a shyster.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



If you have received useful help or information from a fellow member that has helped you in anyway and you wish to show them your appreciation you click on there REP+ button in thier profile and leave the appropriate comment and submit it. When it comes to leaving a comment make sure that its to the point and nothing more.

It is that simple.


I find this quite ironic.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist* 
I'll take mine with Pecans









Here is a funny fact about Reps

Reps are like sex. If you ask for it you will not get it. If you even hint at it you will not get it. Thats just how it works









Aint that the truth mate !...lol.

I am glad to see new and exisiting members making use of this thread!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump for 2008.


----------



## HauntSheep

KaiThxPlzRepNoRlyYrSoFunny

I spent like 15 minutes reading through this thread...man i procasinate waaay too much


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HauntSheep* 
KaiThxPlzRepNoRlyYrSoFunny

I spent like 15 minutes reading through this thread...man i procasinate waaay too much









You have lost me lol. Whats up ?


----------



## HauntSheep

i spent ages reading through this entire thread as i got distracted from doing my college work [Im in class atm] I procasinate..you know what that means =P


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah I do but it now makes sense to me now that i know you are in college


----------



## Moynesy

Im in college atm also









Should be doing mudular structure diagrams, flow charts and the rest of that malarky but im more tuned into these forums today.

Oh noes here comes teacher!...
[Me] Hey sir!

[Teacher] Well, on the interwebby i see...

[Me] Yes sir, just discussing the great fielf of overclocking with some fellow computer users..

[Teacher] Oh well in that case, good work laddy









Ok, think i should go do some work, its nearly lunch time


----------



## SpuddGunn

Shhhhhh, I'm at work..............don't tell anyone I'm on here


----------



## Chif

I'm at home







... not a rebel like you guys! Anyway it's good that people are reminded of this every now and then. We don't want this system to be useless, so lets hope people pay attention to what has been written


----------



## skunksmash

yep i totally agree u ask u do NOT get.....just the other day i recived this PM
after simply commenting on someones OC it wern't even my thread it enraged me ...
















posted by cravinR1

I'm not asking for reps, but if someone gives you help/info then rep them from now on.

Its motivation for users to take time to answer questions. (yet i asked no question)

now that in itself dont sound too bad but all he did was give the OP a voltage reference for his chip and cos i replied .....'' i did not know that'' then tells ME to rep him....and i would have if the reference in ANY way related to my rig

some people !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Im a rebel. I am at work hehe but my boss lets me come on OCN so its all cool lol.

People should not ask for REPS. At the end of the day there is no need because if a poster beleives you deserve it then you will get it..if not then you dont. Not the end of the world really.


----------



## 555thz

thx rep + not.....


----------



## Chif

@ Enterprise: Wish i had a boss that cool









But Yeah. If people are asking for REPs then it makes it seem as though that's the only reason they're posting, instead of wanting to genuinely help someone. And from what i've seen OCN isn't a place for those type of people. Sure it's good to give and recieve rep, but if someone doesn't happen to give it to you, even if you think you deserve it, don't go out searching for it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chif* 
@ Enterprise: Wish i had a boss that cool









But Yeah. If people are asking for REPs then it makes it seem as though that's the only reason they're posting, instead of wanting to genuinely help someone. And from what i've seen OCN isn't a place for those type of people. Sure it's good to give and recieve rep, but if someone doesn't happen to give it to you, even if you think you deserve it, don't go out searching for it









Thats right. OCN is not just about the REPS but about being somewhere friendly and giving and recieving help. REP is only a little incentive...not a way of payment.


----------



## Chif

That's so true! That's the one thing i've noticed about this forum compared to others. Everyone is so friendly and are willing to go out of their way to help other people. It's just amazing the way this forum, with all these members, manages to have so many friendly people







That's by far the best thing about this forum, so thanks to all of you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chif* 
That's so true! That's the one thing i've noticed about this forum compared to others. Everyone is so friendly and are willing to go out of their way to help other people. It's just amazing the way this forum, with all these members, manages to have so many friendly people







That's by far the best thing about this forum, so thanks to all of you









Thanks to you also.


----------



## Chif

Hehe *fuzzy warm feeling*. I'll stop filling up your thread now. It was good to have a conversation with you







I'd like to get to know the more seinor people around here.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chif*


Hehe *fuzzy warm feeling*. I'll stop filling up your thread now. It was good to have a conversation with you







I'd like to get to know the more seinor people around here.


Oh the love


----------



## ThePope

Thought it was time for a Bump.


----------



## Hueristic

Nice Thread. Should be stickied and linked on registration. If I had seen this thread when I searched I would not of had to start this one.
http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...-rep-test.html

BTW, It's kinda tough to "Please help Overclock.net define "Rep", please read the following and provide your comments" When the thread is locked.


----------



## nafljhy

bump! more people should read this thread!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


bump! more people should read this thread!










QFT!

This topic seems to have been forgotten a lot lately. I've been seeing a lot of people adding things like "Rep+ for all advice!" in their first posts lately, and no one seems to be cracking down on this stuff.

Taeric must be on a vacation. He's usually really good about enforcing these kind of rules.


----------



## gonX

I think it's worse that many new people do not give REP at the moment, than people statwhoring. I've not seen many new people in the FS section.


----------



## Humanfactor

Bump. Because reminders should remind, not hide.


----------



## karnak

I came here via a link in someone's sig. I will track them down and rep+ them.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys. I am glad to see people staying true to the REP system.

Great work !


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Hey guys. I am glad to see people staying true to the REP system.

Great work !


Awesome! Rep+ for you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I would have to take that in Cookie form lol.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Nice avatar, +REP.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## meticadpa

I read this thread whenever I'm unsure about giving someone rep, thanks!


----------



## FieryCoD

1 minute bump. People really need to read this.


----------



## Aaroman

what is the point of a one minute bump?


----------



## Eradicator

People should be reminded of this thread more often, because people with no REP tend to get less help because people think they don't know anything about it, atleast, that's what I've noticed.


----------



## Interpolation

In theory whats stopping someone from making 30 different OCN accounts using free webmail addresses and upping their rep +30 points every 5 months or so? 3 friends doing this could up their rep 90 points each per batch. Do you have systems and scripts in place to flag and screen out these offences from happening?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


In theory whats stopping someone from making 30 different OCN accounts using free webmail addresses and upping their rep +30 points every 5 months or so? 3 friends doing this could up their rep 90 points each per batch. Do you have systems and scripts in place to flag and screen out these offences from happening?


I am pretty sure people would have though of that, tried it and have been ban hammered for it in the past. Plus, it would take longer to do all that than actually take the time to help someone.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


In theory whats stopping someone from making 30 different OCN accounts using free webmail addresses and upping their rep +30 points every 5 months or so? 3 friends doing this could up their rep 90 points each per batch. Do you have systems and scripts in place to flag and screen out these offences from happening?


I think I figured it out for myself. There is a unique rep counter for each member and if one were to spam rep from the same accounts the standard rep counter would swell while the unique counter would not.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Interpolation* 
I think I figured it out for myself. There is a unique rep counter for each member and if one were to spam rep from the same accounts the standard rep counter would swell while the unique counter would not.

Correct !


----------



## Aaroman

bump factor 9


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*


bump factor 9


I concur.

It seems that many people are unaware of the REP system, especially the many new people who have been asking for help recently.


----------



## Villainstone

IMO REP for news should be a no no as well. News doesn't help any one, it is just news and provides info on what ever the news is about. REP for news actually pisses me off because I see guys that post news like it is the only thing they know and get crazy crazy REP for it. Yet them same guys when you check their recent threads they have not helped anyone in ages if at all... but still they have 300+ REP.

I found an example... post 23 give REP because a guy News link AvP I mean come on seriously. A new game comes out and ppl go REP crazy because it was posted.


----------



## Arrowslinger

I wanna rep the freak outta this thread added both, such a great learning conversation they have







and a perfect example of proper reps.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...nce-e8400.html

Both metallicamaster3 and TwoCables

I learned a lot!


----------



## Swiftes

Bump, people are forgetting the fundemental workings of this system.


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Bump, people are forgetting the fundemental workings of this system.


huh?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaroman* 
huh?


Some people easily forget the proper workings of the REP system.


----------



## IEATFISH

I just linked this thread in my Site features guide. Hopefully that brings more people here. Great info.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I just linked this thread in my Site features guide. Hopefully that brings more people here. Great info.









Thanks.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
As of recent it has become clear that the _*REP*_ system needs to be explained a little to current members and new members alike. This is pretty much just a brief reminder !.

So lets start shall we..................

Firstly to get to grips with what the *REP* system actually is. lets please take a look at the following thread created by our very own Admin.

Reputation Defined

*When should I give out REP+ ?*

It is a very simple concept.

If you have received useful help or information from a fellow member that has helped you in anyway and you wish to show them your appreciation you click on there REP+ button in thier profile and leave the appropriate comment and submit it. When it comes to leaving a comment make sure that its to the point and nothing more.

It is that simple.









*Why Should I give out REP+ to helpful/contributing members?*

The REP system serves as sign to other members and points out the potentially helpful and trustworthy members on the forum. REP shows us that a member positively contributes to the forum and has the ability to help others within the community. We have a very varied member base, some members are better at one thing while others will be better at something else thus you will find some members will specifically help more in certain sections of the forum and on the other hand of the scale you will find members who have a wide knowledge and can help out in more than one section of the forums.

REP+ should be given out to helpful members as it is the only way you can really say ''Thankyou'' on a public scale and point out the positively contributing members....In the long run this can help many others on the forum also, you are not just simply REPPING the member but pointing out the member to others who potentially could do with help from that same member.

*When should I not REP+ members ?*

NEVER REP+ a member for no reason. When I say that I mean DO NOT REP+ a member for being funny or having a good avatar !......

For example this is what you SHOULD NOT REP+ for.

1. '' WOW thats a great looking avatar in your profile...REP+ mate''

Or

2. '' Wow lol your funny mate.....REP+''

I could go on and on but I think you get the idea. Now you may think thats a fun spoiler. However it is for good reason that you only REP+ correctly. If members go around giving REP+ to everyone for any reason under the sun then it will be VERY hard to locate the potentially helpful members from the perhaps not so helpful members.

Im sure you would rather find help from someone who actually knew what they were talking about when it came to your situation rather than find a ''Wannabe'' member with REP who could potentially lead you to disaster !.

*Should I take the word of a Higher REPPED member over a lower REPPED member ?*

NO please do not do that. REP may show experienced/helpful members on the forums but it does not mean they are a GOD by anymeans. You will find that there are many REP levels on this forum and *EVERYONE MUST BE TREATED EQUALLY!.* If you are receiveing assistance from a member that has lower REP than another member assisting you also does not mean you should just take the advice from the higher REPPED member, you will find that the lower REPPED member could be perfectly right also in any thread situation. It can take a while for new members to prove themselves on the forums as helpful individuals and obtain REP.

Treat ALL members equally and give everyone equal opportunity to have there say, especially give new members a chance as they will be new to the game !.

*REP Equally !*

Regardless of the level of REP the user has who helped you they should still be REPPED for useful information that may have helped you or potentially others.

Dont only REP the ''Big boys'' due to the fact they already have a high REP level. REP new members and members with lower REP levels as you would anyone else that has helped you....Do not ignore them as afterall they took the time out of their day to help you.

*REP begging and REP abuse will NOT be tolerated on any level !*

Sadly there will be members that do try to abuse our REP system in various different ways which is a shame as it can eat away at the usefulness of the system.

The following are examples that are common and should not be done under any circumstances.

*1.* Asking for REP+ in your Threads or Signatures

E.G ''If I helped remember to hit my REP+ Button''

*2.* Giving REP+ to others with the comment of ''Please REP+ me back'' in an attempt to boost your REPS. This is known as ''Buddy repping''

There are many more, however I will not go into all of them as you get the idea I am sure.

Members found REP abusing will be dealt with in a serious way. REP abusing is a Bannable offence.

Please report any suspected REP abuse to a member of the FORUM STAFF.

*Conclusion*

I have laid it out pretty simply above. Use the REP+ System correctly and REP+ people who truly deserve it. Do not degrade our REP system guys.

As always I will be keeping my watchful eyes open for members wishing to degrade our system as will all forum staff.

Lets keep this community great guys. The REP system is a part of our great community. So lets protect it please.









If you have any questions or anything to add please dont hesitate to *PM* any member of the forum staff !.







P.S its late so I am sorry in advance for spelling or grammar issues.

The above is an example of someone who can truly see the aim of this thread. I hope many others will be able to see this also.

Cheers ''| V |''

Remember to show your appreciation


----------



## stereofan

OK, I couldnt deal with going through 10 pages of commentary, so let me ask this for clarity: is it OK to rep someone if you feel they are providing useful aid to another member where you have similar enough interests to evaluate to some degree the help being offered? Or is it only if it helpful to YOURself? Ie, if I see that someone else has been clear and helpful to another and I think the example provided should be appreciated, then do I have to be directly impacted? Or is it enough to learn something and see someone else learn, too?

By the way, might be interesting to see a "Wall of Rep" -- like the live discussion going on in the top left box of OCN about posted threads, but one where recently repped threads get posted, as a community reminder about the status of what is and isn't getting repped..

The link quoted above seems to indicate its ok to rep others for helping others not yourself, but I'd like the language to be clearer and stronger if that is the case.. the distinction might not get across.


----------



## hokk

Actually yeah people needed to be reminder of the rep function.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stereofan*


OK, I couldnt deal with going through 10 pages of commentary, so let me ask this for clarity: is it OK to rep someone if you feel they are providing useful aid to another member where you have similar enough interests to evaluate to some degree the help being offered? Or is it only if it helpful to YOURself? Ie, if I see that someone else has been clear and helpful to another and I think the example provided should be appreciated, then do I have to be directly impacted? Or is it enough to learn something and see someone else learn, too?

By the way, might be interesting to see a "Wall of Rep" -- like the live discussion going on in the top left box of OCN about posted threads, but one where recently repped threads get posted, as a community reminder about the status of what is and isn't getting repped..

The link quoted above seems to indicate its ok to rep others for helping others not yourself, but I'd like the language to be clearer and stronger if that is the case.. the distinction might not get across.


I will make an Edit.

Yes it is fine to REP another member that you have seen being constructive or helpful towards another and may or may not at the same time help you in a similar situation.


----------



## N2Gaming

I always thought it would be a good idea for new members to perform a set of Forum tasks before they actually become actual OCN members, one of which would be to have new members find a post that deserves rep and click on the rep button to confirm their understanding of the Rep + system.

Good Job Enterprise... Virtual cookie for you sir


----------



## lastmemory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I always thought it would be a good idea for new members to perform a set of Forum tasks before they actually become actual OCN members, one of which would be to find a post that deservs rep and click on the rep button to confirm their understanding of the Rep + system.

Good Job Enterprise... Virtual cookie for you sir









Yes! I get angry when I spend time to help them and I get nothing in return







. Working hard on having 35 rep


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember to REP people who help you or create very constructive posts that may help others.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lastmemory*


Yes! I get angry when I spend time to help them and I get nothing in return







. Working hard on having 35 rep


The point isn't to get mad when you don't get rep. But seriously it's not hard. FS section isn't all it cracked up to be anyway. You make a thread, wait a few weeks and someone finally decides to buy your crap.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
The point isn't to get mad when you don't get rep. But seriously it's not hard. FS section isn't all it cracked up to be anyway. You make a thread, wait a few weeks and someone finally decides to buy your crap.

Depends what you're selling I guess.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

eventually its going to be harder but 35 rep is a good amount for those who are just trying to sell and make a name for themselves while not helping others.

how do you get unique rep instead of regular rep?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*


eventually its going to be harder but 35 rep is a good amount for those who are just trying to sell and make a name for themselves while not helping others.

how do you get unique rep instead of regular rep?


Unique rep is how many different people have repped you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## NrGx

Reps have gotten so hard to get these days; people just don't seem grateful. I get most of my rep for stupid off topic stuff.


----------



## ghettogeddy

man i have like 500 posts most of helping and like 28 rep lol greedy greedy op's


----------



## AMDRick

I agree, I am really in need of getting 2GB and some 120mm fans but getting 25rep takes years. It seems like people dont REP others like they used to...or now its generally for offtopic things like said above.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

can we make it so that anyone who logs on to the site has to read this twice before they can make any posts? +rep enterprise.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDRick*


I agree, I am really in need of getting 2GB and some 120mm fans but getting 25rep takes years. It seems like people dont REP others like they used to...or now its generally for offtopic things like said above.


You can buy at anytime. Its when you Sell or make a wanted thread you need 35REP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


can we make it so that anyone who logs on to the site has to read this twice before they can make any posts? +rep enterprise. 


Yeah I think some members would benefit from having to read the rules before posting.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Personally I think far too many people abuse the news sections as a means of gaining rep.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Reps have gotten so hard to get these days; people just don't seem grateful. I get most of my rep for stupid off topic stuff.


This is true.

Here's a recent example:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BounouGod*


+ rep for the use of buffoon!


----------



## AMDRick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


You can buy at anytime. Its when you Sell or make a wanted thread you need 35REP.

Yeah I think some members would benefit from having to read the rules before posting.


Yes, thats what I had meant to state, making a wanted thread. Guess I will just work at getting 25 rep.


----------



## KingMaddog

Getting rep is so hard. I know I helped a few people that never gave me rep for the help. I would like to post a wanted thread but can't because of rep.


----------



## UndertheGun

I can't complain.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am not sure what is up with everyone complaining about it being so hard to get rep... i average just under 1 rep for every ten posts.

yes, i agree that often people do not rep when they should, but also take into consideration that they might not find your post as helpful as you thought it would be.

also, it pays to confirm things you are going to post before posting them. Google is your friend.

@enterprise - you did not address the subject of rep for worklogs and mods. i know some people feel that they are not worthy of rep, but i feel that it contributes to the site in many ways. it helps give others ideas as well as showing What you know how to do. i think that if you see someone doing good work then they are worthy of rep. it shows they are someone you could ask how to do something. what do you think?


----------



## IEATFISH

See my Site Features guide for some enlightenment on REP.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump. Take a read.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump. I think some ought to have a good read of this.


----------



## PizzaMan

+REP for the great guide Enterprise


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks Enterprise... a timely reminder to all

Quote:



Bump. I think some ought to have a good read of this.


You didnt mean me? Did you??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Bump. I think some ought to have a good read of this.

What's REP?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
What's REP?









+1 I was wondering that, too... (







)


----------



## srsparky32

i like this. ive been on other forums where they abuse the rep system (most notably the NEGATIVE rep side of it..)

but here, its for a reason...and you feel like you actually earned the rep.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
+1 I was wondering that, too... (







)

I think I'm going to read this tonight. Try and figure it all out.

The system seems complicated, thankfully Enterprise & Admin have these nice pieces of text written up


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

"R.E.P" What is this thing you speak of?

lol!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Thanks Enterprise... a timely reminder to all

You didnt mean me? Did you??


Lol. No. This is just a general reminder for all really.

I am glad to see some are able to make use of this


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Psh who cares about REP..


----------



## csujames

this rep system can truly increase the quality of the forum.


----------



## dejanh

The reverse also happens, and often...people do not rep for getting help. They just say "thanks" and leave. This sucks because it makes it very hard to get enough rep to gain access to some of the more useful services, such as buy and sell.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dejanh*


The reverse also happens, and often...people do not rep for getting help. They just say "thanks" and leave. This sucks because it makes it very hard to get enough rep to gain access to some of the more useful services, such as buy and sell.


One less serious issue is when you post valid help, and get no response at all. No reply, no rep, nothing; it makes you feel like you wasted those keystrokes and mouse clicks.


----------



## WarlordOne

rep is a nice bonus, it's not the reason you should help. You should help because you know and they asked. Plus you clicked because you were curious... I'm interested in hearing about other peoples builds, experiences, and problems...

...and I'm not what you'd call a 'people person', LOL.


----------



## meticadpa

To quote Syrillian:

"Rep is like The Game: One only wins when one forgets about it."


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


To quote Syrillian:

"Rep is like The Game: One only wins when one forgets about it."


I was winning as well Darn it!
Good article though, even though it was 2 years ago


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WarlordOne* 
rep is a nice bonus.


^^ This.

One thing I that would assist me is having some way of recording who gave the rep on the "Lastest Rep Recieved" Page.

Although I appreciate all the reps I get, some people dont type in who they are when they give it to you. Most of mine are "Mystery reps"

Most times, I like to thank the person for the rep in the next post. I cant do that of I dont know who it is


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
One less serious issue is when you post valid help, and get no response at all. No reply, no rep, nothing; it makes you feel like you wasted those keystrokes and mouse clicks.









I like to take the optimistic view of this. I like to think in months to come, someone will use the Search function (







), and they'll see my post. And it will help them and it would have been worth it in the end.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
^^ This.

One thing I that would assist me is having some way of recording who gave the rep on the "Lastest Rep Recieved" Page.

Although I appreciate all the reps I get, some people dont type in who they are when they give it to you. Most of mine are "Mystery reps"

Most times, I like to thank the person for the rep in the next post. I cant do that of I dont know who it is









It's been suggested a few times:
http://www.overclock.net/suggestions/644774-rep.html

The main reason it's not automatic is that sometimes you want to give REP anonymously. That option should at least be there for those that want it.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Knowing who rep'd you only encourages "rep-back" abuses.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Knowing who rep'd you only encourages "rep-back" abuses.


Abuse is a tad harsh. While I agree that this may happen, I think the benefits may outway the negatives.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

It's been suggested a few times:


If it has been suggested too, and rejected by the forum management, Im happy to go with their judgement.


----------



## grayfox99

Pretty simple and to the point explanation, I didn't actually realise a few points mentioned.. not going to elaborate


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump


----------



## MacG32

Big Bump! Seems tons of new members ask for help, advice, and whatnot and don't give REP+ to anyone for anything. I've seen members who've signed up years ago, have tons of posts, and have little to no reputation. It just seems odd that this is not part of the "Comprehensive List of Overclock.net Rules - a must read for all members" or a sticky for all to easily find and read. Just my








I've added this THE REP+ SYSTEM to my signature.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Big Bump! Seems tons of new members ask for help, advice, and whatnot and don't give REP+ to anyone for anything. I've seen members who've signed up years ago, have tons of posts, and have little to no reputation. It just seems odd that this is not part of the "Comprehensive List of Overclock.net Rules - a must read for all members" or a sticky for all to easily find and read. Just my








I've added this THE REP+ SYSTEM to my signature.

Ive noticed that too... I thought it was just me









Added also to sig - good idea MacG32, rep+ to you... naw, just joshing


----------



## MacG32

Bump and changed the link in my sig to *Reminder* The REP System







REP + to Sethy666 for the sig add, naw, just kiddin'


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Big Bump! Seems tons of new members ask for help, advice, and whatnot and don't give REP+ to anyone for anything. I've seen members who've signed up years ago, have tons of posts, and have little to no reputation. It just seems odd that this is not part of the "Comprehensive List of Overclock.net Rules - a must read for all members" or a sticky for all to easily find and read. Just my








I've added this THE REP+ SYSTEM to my signature.

Sounds like you really want reps for helping people.


----------



## Choggs396

Free reps all around, on me!

J/k... make that imaginary beers


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Free reps all around, on me!

J/k... make that imaginary beers









Om nom nom nom


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jshay* 
Sounds like you really want reps for helping people.

I'm just trying to get enough rep so I can finally start selling here on OCN. I got some nifty parts I need to pop off and I'm not going back to ebay, their fees are rediculous. Once I hit 35 its all gravy.


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
I'm just trying to get enough rep so I can finally start selling here on OCN. I got some nifty parts I need to pop off and I'm not going back to ebay, their fees are rediculous. Once I hit 35 its all gravy.









I don't even know how the hell you got a folding bin.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jshay* 
I don't even know how the hell you got a folding bin.

OMG that wasn't there a minute ago?!









maybe something to do with it being May and the whole chimpin thing?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jshay* 
I don't even know how the hell you got a folding bin.

I'm guessing by folding.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I'm guessing by folding.









Yes but from what I recall you'd have to be in the Top 1500 to receive a bin?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Yes but from what I recall you'd have to be in the Top 1500 to recieve the bin?









It happens. I was folding for eVGA, and not even top 2000 material, and I still managed to get the postbit, at the time (now I am qualified







).


----------



## knighthawk5

I have been trying to figure that one out. Glad I found this thread.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Glad it helped mate !


----------



## TheOcelot

This thread needs some bumping. Got my first rep in 3 weeks yesterday. And I have been helpful


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
This thread needs some bumping. Got my first rep in 3 weeks yesterday. And I have been helpful









I think it balances out, to be fair. I get maybe 1 rep per 10 people I successfully/considerably help. It's the same for everyone.


----------



## Swifty1

I need 35 for Marketplace


----------



## CoolPrizes

lol, I agree, but who can I contact to disable my rep system if I wanted to? Cause the admin don't have a rep system thingy. >:O


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Members will always have REP I am afraid. Only Staff have REP disabled.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoolPrizes*


lol, I agree, but who can I contact to disable my rep system if I wanted to? Cause the admin don't have a rep system thingy. >:O


It encourages people to be helpful. Whether most will admit it or not. It's kind of what makes this place so good. Without rep I doubt there'd be as much help going around.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

hmm I don't give out rep enough :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


This thread needs some bumping. Got my first rep in 3 weeks yesterday. And I have been helpful










If you want more Rep, then stop trying to get Rep.

I mean, the secret in getting something like this is to have absolutely no desire to get it. The second your reason for helping people is to get Rep is the same second you dramatically decrease your chances of getting it. This is because it negatively affects the way you help people.

If you don't believe me, then consider the amount of Rep points I have while also considering my join date. I have never helped anyone with the intention of getting Rep. I have also never even cared about whether or not I get Rep. All I care about is being there for my brothers and sisters here on Overclock.net. I absolutely do not care about whether or not I get anything in return; every single time I help, I do so while expecting absolutely nothing in return.

Thus, their desire to give me something in return is strengthened. But the secret is that you have to be genuine. Even _pretending_ to be like this will have the same negative impact on the way you help and it will weaken their desire to give you something in return. They might even sometimes just not even respond to you.

To put it simply: the secret is to not care about the Rep system at all, but yet it should still be respected.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you want more Rep, then stop trying to get Rep.

I mean, the secret in getting something like this is to have absolutely no desire to get it. The second your reason for helping people is to get Rep is the same second you dramatically decrease your chances of getting it. This is because it negatively affects the way you help people.

If you don't believe me, then consider the amount of Rep points I have while also considering my join date. I have never helped anyone with the intention of getting Rep. I have also never even cared about whether or not I get Rep. All I care about is being there for my brothers and sisters here on Overclock.net. I absolutely do not care about whether or not I get anything in return; every single time I help, I do so while expecting absolutely nothing in return.

Thus, their desire to give me something in return is strengthened. But the secret is that you have to be genuine. Even _pretending_ to be like this will have the same negative impact on the way you help and it will weaken their desire to give you something in return. They might even sometimes just not even respond to you.

To put it simply: the secret is to not care about the Rep system at all, but yet it should still be respected.












Never were more true words spoken. That should be added to the OP.


----------



## TwoCables

Thank you. I was really in the zone on that one.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Members will always have REP I am afraid. Only Staff have REP disabled.


Not really disabled, more like hidden.


----------



## DaClownie

This should definitely keep popping up on the current thread box at the top of the screen, so bump from me.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you want more Rep, then stop trying to get Rep.

I mean, the secret in getting something like this is to have absolutely no desire to get it. The second your reason for helping people is to get Rep is the same second you dramatically decrease your chances of getting it. This is because it negatively affects the way you help people.

If you don't believe me, then consider the amount of Rep points I have while also considering my join date. I have never helped anyone with the intention of getting Rep. I have also never even cared about whether or not I get Rep. All I care about is being there for my brothers and sisters here on Overclock.net. I absolutely do not care about whether or not I get anything in return; every single time I help, I do so while expecting absolutely nothing in return.

Thus, their desire to give me something in return is strengthened. But the secret is that you have to be genuine. Even _pretending_ to be like this will have the same negative impact on the way you help and it will weaken their desire to give you something in return. They might even sometimes just not even respond to you.

To put it simply: the secret is to not care about the Rep system at all, but yet it should still be respected.


Added to the OP


----------



## DaClownie

Wanna know something funny? TwoCables post that got added to the top by Enterprise deserves a rep. THAT my friends, is a true OCN member.

+REP to TwoCables


----------



## Tator Tot

TwoCables just says that now because he lost our duel


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Added to the OP


















Wow. Thank you! That was totally unexpected!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Wanna know something funny? TwoCables post that got added to the top by Enterprise deserves a rep. THAT my friends, is a true OCN member.

+REP to TwoCables


I just think everyone should be like that in general. Even those simple instances of holding a door open for somebody whose hands are full and not getting any acknowledgment; I think most people would be offended! But the truth is that the very act of holding the door open is an act of selflessness, so why should that be done while expecting something in return? Or, what if that person was having an extremely bad day and was just too pissed off or depressed to open their mouth or even look at you? What if they were so drowned by their sorrows that they didn't even notice? I know I've been there. :/

So, yeah... I dunno. I guess I just enjoy constantly trying to defeat my selfishness and pride.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


TwoCables just says that now because he lost our duel










Oh damn, I forgot all _about_ that! lol


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*









Wow. Thank you! That was totally unexpected!


Following your own advice, I see


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Following your own advice, I see










Yeah, it's a pretty weird feeling to have that post in the OP, but if I were to be honest with myself, then I would have to say that I'm glad it's there even though it's almost embarrassing. hehe I mean, I've never been one to enjoy the spotlight. Instead, I prefer to be the one _operating _the spotlight.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Some good points being bought up. I am glad that some people see the light so to speak.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I mean, I've never been one to enjoy the spotlight. Instead, I prefer to be the one _operating _the spotlight.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Some good points being bought up. I am glad that some people see the light so to speak.


----------



## TwoCables

lol! I didn't see it!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Heheheh !


----------



## jonathanh

Ok. I just noticed I got rep, but and would like to know which posts I got rep on. Is there any "search for posts with +rep" ability on this forum?


----------



## thiru

Click on the rep to see what posts it was for.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonathanh* 
Ok. I just noticed I got rep, but and would like to know which posts I got rep on. Is there any "search for posts with +rep" ability on this forum?

Sorta! Just click "User CP" on the black bar above, and that's where you can see your Rep points!


----------



## jonathanh

Now I feel obligated to give rep. TwoCables +rep. Better/More readily understood.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonathanh*


Now I feel obligated to give rep. TwoCables +rep. Better/More readily understood.


twocables dosent even need rep. the guy has so much rep he could live off of it for 5,000 years

lol i kid twocables


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


twocables dosent even need rep. the guy has so much rep he could live off of it for 5,000 years

lol i kid twocables


twocables is like god man, he is an amazing member who always always helps out no matter what the situation. I am pretty smart with alot of stuff but i do not have the skills to help as much as he does. two cables, i wanna shake your hand lol. PS him and i go back a few years on here.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


twocables is like god man, he is an amazing member who always always helps out no matter what the situation. I am pretty smart with alot of stuff but i do not have the skills to help as much as he does. two cables, i wanna shake your hand lol. PS him and i go back a few years on here.


yeah he knows a hell of a lot. in the short time ive known him hes really a good guy.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


yeah he knows a hell of a lot. in the short time ive known him hes really a good guy.


and what makes him better is that he knows how to post his information.


----------



## TwoCables

Hehe I love you guys too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


twocables is like god man, he is an amazing member who always always helps out no matter what the situation. I am pretty smart with alot of stuff but i do not have the skills to help as much as he does. two cables, i wanna shake your hand lol. PS him and i go back a few years on here.


I think my secret is that I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hehe I love you guys too.









I think my secret is that I have nothing but time on my hands.










lol even when i did i still cant help as much as you can lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


lol even when i did i still cant help as much as you can lol.


I have sacrificed my social life to give back to OCN what OCN has given to me.


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I have sacrificed my social life to give back to OCN what OCN has given to me.









TwoCables, you are a really helpful member here. I appreciate that.

And don't feel alone about your social life. Because of OCN I stay inside my room and browse OCN, look for parts, read reviews, and mess with my rig all day. (I obviously try to get some exercise too







) But my social life has been pretty much nonexistent since I've joined OCN, but I'm perfectly fine with it. I love computers and I love this site, so I couldn't be happier.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonathanh* 
Now I feel obligated to give rep. TwoCables +rep. Better/More readily understood.

I cheated: I had the same question when I was new to OCN.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
TwoCables, you are a really helpful member here. I appreciate that.

And don't feel alone about your social life. Because of OCN I stay inside my room and browse OCN, look for parts, read reviews, and mess with my rig all day. (I obviously try to get some exercise too







) But my social life has been pretty much nonexistent since I've joined OCN, but I'm perfectly fine with it. I love computers and I love this site, so I couldn't be happier.









Well, I kinda lied: I didn't have a social life before joining OCN. hehe But I've learned that many people who have Asperger Syndrome actually prefer to be alone, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I kinda lied: I didn't have a social life before joining OCN. hehe But I've learned that many people who have Asperger Syndrome actually prefer to be alone, so I'm ok with it.









I don't think you need to have a Asperger' Syndrome to like being alone. I love being alone and haven't been diagnosed with anything. Nothing like being by yourself.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
I don't think you need to have a Asperger' Syndrome to like being alone. I love being alone and haven't been diagnosed with anything. Nothing like being by yourself.









Well, not to get too far off-topic, but another common trait is only having 1 friend in real life, maybe 2. But even then, being alone is a preference. But I feel only a little bit embarrassed since it is the truth (as opposed to being incredibly embarrassed).

I spend almost every waking minute on my computer. If I'm not logged into OCN, I'm watching a DVD movie, or playing Crysis or Mirror's Edge (single player only). I'd otherwise be in the OCN chat if we still had it.

But, I also have a strong love for OCN and a strong love for people. So when I see somebody who needs help that I can provide, I instantly have a desire to do my very best to help - but in such a way where I hope to be following that _"do unto others as you would have them do unto you"_ rule.


----------



## Tator Tot

This is only because TwoCables now has a chance to pass me since I've become an editor









Truthfully; TwoCables used to be a party animal who ruled St. Paul with a Mike's Hard Lemonaid and a 6" Sub


----------



## Somenamehere

twocables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
This is only because TwoCables now has a chance to pass me since I've become an editor









Truthfully; TwoCables used to be a party animal who ruled St. Paul with a Mike's Hard Lemonaid and a 6" Sub

That's only partly true: I used to love Mike's Hard Lemonade (the good, stronger stuff from the liquor store, not the weaker version from the grocery store).









But then I settled down and now I only drink Simply Lemonade (it's true, too!).


----------



## Moonshadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
I spend almost every waking minute on my computer. If I'm not logged into OCN, I'm watching a DVD movie, or playing Crysis or Mirror's Edge (single player only). I'd otherwise be in the OCN chat if we still had it.

You mean the vent, or did OCN have an irc server?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonshadow* 
You mean the vent, or did OCN have an irc server?

Nah, we had an actual chat room (it was a part of vBulletin). But it got out of hand quite regularly and so they removed it (it was far easier than trying to have it moderated 24/7). I agree with their decision to remove it, but I still miss it.


----------



## pjBSOD

TwoCables is the man. Helped me a couple of times and was always nice about it.

Somehow this thread turned into feedback for TwoCables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E-Peen* 
TwoCables is the man. Helped me a couple of times and was always nice about it.

Somehow this thread turned into feedback for TwoCables









lol this is getting embarrassing, but I like it of course.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, not to get too far off-topic, but another common trait is only having 1 friend in real life, maybe 2. But even then, being alone is a preference. But I feel only a little bit embarrassed since it is the truth (as opposed to being incredibly embarrassed).

I spend almost every waking minute on my computer. If I'm not logged into OCN, I'm watching a DVD movie, or playing Crysis or Mirror's Edge (single player only). I'd otherwise be in the OCN chat if we still had it.

But, I also have a strong love for OCN and a strong love for people. So when I see somebody who needs help that I can provide, I instantly have a desire to do my very best to help - but in such a way where I hope to be following that _"do unto others as you would have them do unto you"_ rule.


When I was younger I was on my PC 24/7 lol


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol this is getting embarrassing, but I like it of course.










TwoCables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
When I was younger I was on my PC 24/7 lol

But I'm 10 years older than you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
TwoCables









If you look anything like the girl in your avatar and profile picture, then I need to start teasing you.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If you look anything like the girl in your avatar and profile picture, then I need to start teasing you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But I'm 10 years older than you.









If you look anything like the girl in your avatar and profile picture, then I need to start teasing you.











Interesting lol...hmm each to there own I guess haha.


----------



## reaper~

When I first started I used to mix up the two of you (TT & TC) due to the insane amount of reps you both have but now that TT got promoted to AMD Editor, it makes it a little easier to distinguish between the two of you.


----------



## zodac

Plus TC has cables as his avatar.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Plus TC has cables as his avatar.










Spud's and Cables are easy to confuse for one another. This is what makes cooking and setting up your computer in the kitchen a very difficult and dangerous task.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Interesting lol...hmm each to there own I guess haha.


I sometimes like to stick with what I learned in the 3rd grade.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


When I first started I used to mix up the two of you (TT & TC) due to the insane amount of reps you both have but now that TT got promoted to AMD Editor, it makes it a little easier to distinguish between the two of you.










It's less confusing for me too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Spud's and Cables are easy to confuse for one another. This is what makes cooking and setting up your computer in the kitchen a very difficult and dangerous task.


Oh, so _that's_ what went wrong last week! I gotta leave myself a note!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, so _that's_ what went wrong last week! I gotta leave myself a note!


I usually dip each item in BBQ Sauce and then see which tastes better. Obviously the tasting better one is a cable. And thus goes into my computer. And the other one goes into my mouth.


----------



## _02

I need a tator tot to 1/4 adapter


----------



## Nytehawk

<--------Thought Waffle was a dude, & I can't tell if the avatar for Zodac is Haley Williams or if Zodac is, in fact, a true Irish girl with carrot hair.....

I just wish helping people translated into rep as well as it does for others that I see, with more rep than they have posts. 5 years and I have yet to be able to use the for sale section


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yes it does make me sick when people REP stupidly in the OT section.


Disable the REP+ button in any posts of forums where REP+ would not be appropriate like in said OT section









That way you make the hurdle bigger to folks having to find a post of someone in a REP+ eligible forum to be able to throw out reps.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MagicBox*


Disable the REP+ button in any posts of forums where REP+ would not be appropriate like in said OT section










It IS disabled in OT, but people circumvent that (I won't say how) and add rep anyway.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


It IS disabled in OT, but people circumvent that (I won't say how) and add rep anyway.


Can be fixed serverside (I won't say how).

Edit: You can tell I never visit the OT forums


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MagicBox*


Can be fixed serverside (I won't say how).


Well then you should tell The_Manual or Chipp how so one of them can do it.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Well then you should tell The_Manual or Chipp how so one of them can do it.










Cool, I'll file the suggestion with them.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This thread is deviating lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I usually dip each item in BBQ Sauce and then see which tastes better. Obviously the tasting better one is a cable. And thus goes into my computer. And the other one goes into my mouth.


Whoa, that's weird. That's a similar method that I use, except I use ketchup.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I need a tator tot to 1/4 adapter


lol I get it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


<--------Thought Waffle was a dude, & I can't tell if the avatar for Zodac is Haley Williams or if Zodac is, in fact, a true Irish girl with carrot hair.....


Based on the profile pic, I'm willing to bet that it's a celebrity of some sort. Whoever it is, I like the way she looks quite a bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


I just wish helping people translated into rep as well as it does for others that I see, with more rep than they have posts. 5 years and I have yet to be able to use the for sale section










The secret is to not care about whether or not you get anything in return; in other words, the secret is to help while expecting that you won't get anything in return. Or perhaps the key is to help while _hoping_ that you won't get anything in return. Besides, helping is a selfless act by nature.


----------



## Mikezilla

A bump is needed.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


A bump is needed.


True dat.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
A bump is needed.

Good move.

Remember guys the REP system is to be respected


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Good move.

Remember guys the REP system is to be respected









Indeed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
Thought Waffle was a dude


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
I'm glad I'm not the only one.

+Rep for the bump,

Just kidding


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
+Rep for the bump,

Just kidding









I ROFL'd


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


I ROFL'd


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*












If only I could +rep you for that sexy avatar.

I kid I kid.


----------



## Volvo

Your avatar is sexier.


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Your avatar is sexier.


Syr > Black Mamba

Ok, I'll stop bumping now. haha


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*












No REP+'s were actually given in the making of these posts.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


If only I could +rep you for that sexy avatar.

I kid I kid.










if you know how to you can


----------



## ron65774

bump for funny posts


----------



## weidass

Random thought/shot in the dark here, but would it be at all possible to add a new stat underneath Unique Rep, called something like Rep Rating. The rating would simply be a percentage of rep vs total posts.

I mean, its all well and good having a member thats got 1000 rep, but if it took em 50000 posts to get it, then that tells me the average quality of that person's posts is... a bit meh.
However, someone with like 3000 posts and 1000 rep would show that this member has a much higher quality of post, and is generally very helpful.

What do you guys rekon?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
Random thought/shot in the dark here, but would it be at all possible to add a new stat underneath Unique Rep, called something like Rep Rating. The rating would simply be a percentage of rep vs total posts.

I mean, its all well and good having a member thats got 1000 rep, but if it took em 50000 posts to get it, then that tells me the average quality of that person's posts is... a bit meh.
However, someone with like 3000 posts and 1000 rep would show that this member has a much higher quality of post, and is generally very helpful.

What do you guys rekon?

i see your logic but you cant base someones knowledge against that. could just be alot of post that no one rep'd. i get allot of post were people say they rep but never do lol. my point is just cause there is a guy with 10k posts and only 3k rep doesn't mean hes not as smart as the person with 3k posts and 1k rep.

take me and you for example i have 2221 post you have 871 i have 126 rep you have 86, but i have been here 5 year less then you have.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
Random thought/shot in the dark here, but would it be at all possible to add a new stat underneath Unique Rep, called something like Rep Rating. The rating would simply be a percentage of rep vs total posts.

I mean, its all well and good having a member thats got 1000 rep, but if it took em 50000 posts to get it, then that tells me the average quality of that person's posts is... a bit meh.
However, someone with like 3000 posts and 1000 rep would show that this member has a much higher quality of post, and is generally very helpful.

What do you guys rekon?

I think that math can be done in your head well enough. Also, there is plenty of commenting done that many times doesn't deserve rep, but serves to further the conversation or perhaps is a question.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
Random thought/shot in the dark here, but would it be at all possible to add a new stat underneath Unique Rep, called something like Rep Rating. The rating would simply be a percentage of rep vs total posts.

I mean, its all well and good having a member thats got 1000 rep, but if it took em 50000 posts to get it, then that tells me the average quality of that person's posts is... a bit meh.
However, someone with like 3000 posts and 1000 rep would show that this member has a much higher quality of post, and is generally very helpful.

What do you guys rekon?

I reckon that a book should *never* be judged by its cover.

However, I think you solved this one already because as you said: if so choose to judge somebody that way and you see that they have 3000 posts and 1000 rep, then that will tell you whatever you're looking to find out. Or, if you see that they have 3000 posts and only 10 rep points, then there again it's clear. Or, if they have 5000 posts and 4500 rep points, it's clear again.

But even so, nobody here can be judged like that. I see the rep system as something that's more for fun than anything else. A better way to judge somebody is by the post they make: if they can help you, answer all of your questions, and then also prove/qualify their information all in the same post, then you know you have a winner. But if you have somebody who just has a really short answer where they don't explain why they're giving you that answer, then perhaps they don't know what they're talking about yet.

Or there are cases where the person has like 5000 rep points, and they give one of those short answers. I would say that in those circumstances, it is probably safe to let their rep count do all the talking.

But again (and just in general), it's not fair to really judge somebody by their rep count. I mean come on: you know you can usually tell when somebody knows what they're talking about.


----------



## PizzaMan

Also, the post/rep is not totally acturate. Posts in the off topic section don't count towards your total post count. I saw a member a few weeks ago with like 100 rep and 10 posts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Also, the post/rep is not totally acturate. Posts in the off topic section don't count towards your total post count. I saw a member a few weeks ago with like 100 rep and 10 posts.









But the only way to get Reps in Off-Topic is to get them from people who know the trick to give Rep without the Rep+ button.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


Random thought/shot in the dark here, but would it be at all possible to add a new stat underneath Unique Rep, called something like Rep Rating. The rating would simply be a percentage of rep vs total posts.

I mean, its all well and good having a member thats got 1000 rep, but if it took em 50000 posts to get it, then that tells me the average quality of that person's posts is... a bit meh.
However, someone with like 3000 posts and 1000 rep would show that this member has a much higher quality of post, and is generally very helpful.

What do you guys rekon?


I use the ratio as a gauge of quality sometimes, but 95% of the time people helped don't rep so its relevance is hit or miss.

I primarily judge the character of content


----------



## ron65774

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I use the ratio as a gauge of quality sometimes, but 95% of the time people helped don't rep so its relevance is hit or miss.

I primarily judge the character of content










This.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

REP or Post count should not be taken as seriously as that. REP count can point ot those members who have positively contributed to OCN, however that does not by any means make them any better than any other member on OCN. You also need to take into account the amount of time a specific member has been here on OCN.

Post count is the same. It should not be used to judge a member. Take myself for example. I have a fair few posts. Does this immediately make me a spamming/negative influence on OCN ? Or should a members lower post count be used to judge them as un-helpful?

A Rep/Post Ratio counter IMO, is discriminative and OCN is not about openly discriminating members like that.


----------



## Death Dealer

Alls I know is I been on overclock on and off for the last 4 years and have tryed to help people out as much as possible and relay as much gathered info on computer related issues as I can. And for the life of me I haven't been able to get a reps for 2 years.

Just saying is it is getting annoying to help people and use time out of my day to help new members that simply don't have the time or just don't rep people.

Just saying!!!


----------



## Hillskill

I respect the system but it does frustrate me. Been a member for 6months now and I post a few times a day often contributing but I find people rarely Rep, even when you have been directly helpful. I can live with that but what really frustrates me is that I can't use the trading forums until I reach a certain Rep level (30+ IIRC). I dare say its like many things in life, the rich get richer ! Anyway, as I said I respect the system and I think its key to any online community.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Death Dealer* 
Alls I know is I been on overclock on and off for the last 4 years and have tryed to help people out as much as possible and relay as much gathered info on computer related issues as I can. And for the life of me I haven't been able to get a reps for 2 years.

Just saying is it is getting annoying to help people and use time out of my day to help new members that simply don't have the time or just don't rep people.

Just saying!!!

You might be trying too hard to get Rep out of people.

Take me for example: when I help somebody, I don't care about getting anything in return; in fact, I almost hope to receive nothing in return. The end result is that it causes me to help in such a way that makes people have a very strong desire to give me something in return.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
I respect the system but it does frustrate me. Been a member for 6months now and I post a few times a day often contributing but I find people rarely Rep, even when you have been directly helpful. I can live with that but what really frustrates me is that I can't use the trading forums until I reach a certain Rep level (30+ IIRC). I dare say its like many things in life, the rich get richer ! Anyway, as I said I respect the system and I think its key to any online community.

The secret is to help while expecting nothing in return; or, perhaps while hoping for nothing in return.

The minute you guys expect something in return is the minute you significantly decrease your chance of _getting_ something in return. It has a negative affect on the way you help.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
I respect the system but it does frustrate me. Been a member for 6months now and I post a few times a day often contributing but I find people rarely Rep, even when you have been directly helpful. I can live with that but what really frustrates me is that I can't use the trading forums until I reach a certain Rep level (30+ IIRC). I dare say its like many things in life, the rich get richer ! Anyway, as I said I respect the system and I think its key to any online community.

I have been on OCN for less than you and I have 63 rep......

I sometimes expect rep+, sometimes not.

Most of the time people don't give out rep that easily....

You either have to strike gold or make something real impressive...

But as TC said, don't expect anything.

When you DO expect rep, you'll get dissapointed...

When you don't, you honestly won't even notice if you get it....


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

The secret is to help while expecting nothing in return; or, perhaps while hoping for nothing in return.

The minute you guys expect something in return is the minute you significantly decrease your chance of _getting_ something in return. It has a negative affect on the way you help.

Sorry but that is total rubbish. I'm not new to the internet, I am new to the site. I understand the system and why its in place, my frustration is that I cannot use a feature of the site until x amount of people deem that I have "helped" them. I could have posted a ton of helpful posts but its down to the character of the recipient as to whether they push the button or not. By nature some people are more generous with what they will rep while others are the complete opposite. I'm not sitting here feeling unloved, I am sitting here watching components pass me by lol !


----------



## TwoCables

Plus, you have to put all of your effort into helping somebody. Make it as easy for them as humanly possible. Give them the best damn customer service the world has ever seen while expecting absolutely nothing in return.

Go out of your way to make their experience with you a very convenient one. Provide direct links instead of just telling them where to go or what to get.

Helping others is a selfless activity.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Sorry but that is total rubbish. I'm not new to the internet, I am new to the site. I understand the system and why its in place, my frustration is that I cannot use a feature of the site until x amount of people deem that I have "helped" them. I could have posted a ton of helpful posts but its down to the character of the recipient as to whether they push the button or not. By nature some people are more generous with what they will rep while others are the complete opposite. I'm not sitting here feeling unloved, I am sitting here watch components pass me by lol !

How would you know that? You have FOUR rep....

What other sites have had a feature like this?

Or do you have multiple acocounts....?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Sorry but that is total rubbish. I'm not new to the internet, I am new to the site. I understand the system and why its in place, my frustration is that I cannot use a feature of the site until x amount of people deem that I have "helped" them. I could have posted a ton of helpful posts but its down to the character of the recipient as to whether they push the button or not. By nature some people are more generous with what they will rep while others are the complete opposite. I'm not sitting here feeling unloved, I am sitting here watch components pass me by lol !

Rubbish? Then how the hell did I get this many reputation points? Look at my join date! Rubbish? Good grief.

It's comments (and an attitude) like yours that explain why you're having difficulty causing people to give you Rep points. *The secret is to put absolutely zero effort into trying to cause somebody to give you Rep*. Just help and stop caring so damn much.

Seriously: 2,351 reputation points, and I've been a member since December 17th of 2008. If you can't learn from me, then you will never learn.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Guys. Please keep it chilled.

The matter of the fact is if you ask for REP your not going to get it. We are dead against that kind of behaviour and it will go against you. Just a reminder.

If you do your best to help someone then just feel glad you did your best. If you get REP then awesome. If not then just take pride in your work !

Back in the day when I had REP I had the biggest REP count going. I simply helped. I did not ask for REP. I just contributed to the community, I was positive and I was polite. It goes a *LONG* way.


----------



## Hillskill

I am chilled.

I think both members misread my original comment. It is purely directed at how ones involvement in the trading forums depend on your Rep count. As I have said before I respect the system and believe its important for the community. I am a very active member on another forum that have a similar system and I have 2k+ Rep myself but that isn't what this is about. All I am venting over is my frustration that I cannot use the classifieds. Nothing more, nothing less. Making zen like statements about expecting Rep will effect my ability to help is frankly condescending.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
I am chilled.

I think both members misread my original comment. It is purely directed at how ones involvement in the trading forums depend on your Rep count. As I have said before I respect the system and believe its important for the community. I am a very active member on another forum that have a similar system and I have 2k+ Rep myself but that isn't what this is about. All I am venting over is my frustration that I cannot use the classifieds. Nothing more, nothing less. Making zen like statements about expecting Rep will effect my ability to help is frankly condescending.

Well look over your posts: it's unfair of you to expect me to know you that well. In fact, I think this is the first time I've ever seen you on here even though you joined back in April.

By the way, I've said all of this stuff to dozens of people on here, and you are the first person to find it offensive/condescending.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well it looks like a misunderstanding, Let move on with some understanding.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well look over your posts: it's unfair of you to expect me to know you that well. In fact, I think this is the first time I've ever seen you on here even though you joined back in April.

Hi, I'm Steve









I'm not here to pull up trees and certainly not here to hoover up Rep. I just like to chat on the internet. Overclock is not my "home" forum I am far too into AV equipment and spend most of my time elsewhere, hence my low post count. I do like a good deal though and have missed out on a few in the classifieds. I totally accept that the internet has some bad people on there so the forum needs to set a criteria for people trying to trade. All I am saying is that its frustrating. Given my average post count to Rep count and time on the forum I will be ready to use the trading forums in 5 years lol !


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Hi, I'm Steve









I'm not here to pull up trees and certainly not here to hoover up Rep. I just like to chat on the internet. Overclock is not my "home" forum I am far too into AV equipment and spend most of my time elsewhere, hence my low post count. I do like a good deal though and have missed out on a few in the classifieds. I totally accept that the internet has some bad people on there so the forum needs to set a criteria for people trying to trade. All I am saying is that its frustrating. Given my average post count and and time on the forum I will be ready to use the trading forums in 5 years lol !

But you can still buy something you see for sale. They just don't allow us to try and sell something or create a wanted thread with less than 35 Rep.

Anyway, hi, Steve.







I'm Tim!


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But you can still buy something you see for sale. They just don't allow us to try and sell something or create a wanted thread with less than 35 Rep.

Anyway, hi, Steve.







I'm Tim!

Yes I saw that, I was looking to sell some stuff last week but did so elsewhere in the end.

Also, it looks like I am up to 5 since this discussion started


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well as we are on a first name basis..I am ENTER...I am Kim. Yes I am a dude lol.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Well as we are on a first name basis..I am ENTER...I am Kim. Yes I am a dude lol.

Well I never. A Norfolk boy named Kim ! My parents live in Norwich









Anyways....glad that didn't escalate and props to Enterprise for the close down cool off. Sensible moderating isn't complimented enough. Cheers.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But the only way to get Reps in Off-Topic is to get them from people who know the trick to give Rep without the Rep+ button.

Actually, rep is enabled in the school help section.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Well I never. A Norfolk boy named Kim ! My parents live in Norwich









Anyways....glad that didn't escalate and props to Enterprise for the close down cool off. Sensible moderating isn't complimented enough. Cheers.

Actually..I am not from Norfolk lol. I was born and bred in Luton ! LOL.

Anytime. Glad to be of service


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But the only way to get Reps in Off-Topic is to get them from people who know the trick to give Rep without the Rep+ button.

HAX










That's kinda not cool though; I mean sure there are some threads in OT where it could be legit, but the vast majority are just for teh lulz...


----------



## Death Dealer

I ask alot of questions and I make it an effort to all of those that don't troll and at least try being helpful to there knowledge to reward them in a small comment of thanks and a +rep I just feel people take all this free advice and opinions for granted and if that be the case then Forums like overclock will decline in members that will find solice in other forums.

What I am saying is that maybe make it known that the Rep system exists I remember when I first started here I had no clue what the rep system was and why it was important.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just a polite bump to remind people.


----------



## mimart7

Just stick to the guidelines, and all will be fine.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Death Dealer*


Alls I know is I been on overclock on and off for the last 4 years and have tryed to help people out as much as possible and relay as much gathered info on computer related issues as I can. And for the life of me I haven't been able to get a reps for 2 years.

Just saying is it is getting annoying to help people and use time out of my day to help new members that simply don't have the time or just don't rep people.

Just saying!!!



Maybe you should start a thread in the OT section, your Av alone should get you at least 10 rep+s in there

I spotted this thread and immediately thought of all the members who have a rep+ beg in their sig
"If I have helped you in some small way remember to give rep+"

I give rep where it is due, even if I was not the OP
some times I am surfing the forum and see a post that I might be able to help with and come across a previous post that helps me with an old problem, I will rep. for this and sub. the thread to a folder I call 
"long term parking"


----------



## jck

I always try to give REP to someone who has given me some piece of info I did not know, helped me/a group with something that solved a problem, etc.

I usually won't do it for one person more than once a week, cause it might look like trying to boost someone's REP falsely...but, I have given someone 2-3 in a week when they helped me with multiple things.

Giving it when it's due is important to me. I know I'd been on about a year and had only gotten about 15. It was frustrating. I got lucky, and people did start giving me rep for helpful hints or giving a cool opinion/point of view on something.

Good luck. 4 years is a long time to wait.


----------



## ron65774

Why not just make everyone mods, then rep won't be an issue.








Everyone deleting each others threads=Chaos


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember to use the system fairly !


----------



## AMOCO

I think it's time to bump this thread


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## AMOCO

Bump


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Great post now if we can just get more people to read it... see below


----------



## AMOCO

Bump


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Great post now if we can just get more people to read it... see below










Nice sig


----------



## KOBALT

We can sell reps for $5 each to go towards the new OCN site


----------



## Sethy666

Bumpage


----------



## 5prout

Very nice thread. I know its old but it still is helps out







!


----------



## Blameless

Can I redeem rep points for chocolate candies or Argentine pesos?


----------



## 5prout

LOL. you certaintly have enough







!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless;12867397*
> Can I redeem rep points for chocolate candies or Argentine pesos?


I lol'd!

This would be awesome!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Trade my status on OCN for 1million quids !


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## AMOCO

Bump


----------



## TwoCables

Rump


----------



## picool_cs

Bump.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This gets bumped a lot eh


----------



## AngeloG.

Why is this thread not stickied?


----------



## Alex132

It should be


----------



## 31337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;12957922*
> Why is this thread not stickied?


Yeah, that's what I was wondering. It definitely should be.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah I agree It is now


----------



## De-Zant

Bumper cars!


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13085919*
> Bumper cars!


Are most fun when the guys running them aren't watching.


----------



## Disturbed117

Dump!

meh if i get rep i do if i dont oh well
people tend to trust higher rep members over smaller ones which is kinda wrong.
which is one reason why i dont like the rep system.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


Dump!

meh if i get rep i do if i dont oh well
people tend to trust higher rep members over smaller ones which is kinda wrong.
which is one reason why i dont like the rep system.


Not really. Once you got at least a couple of dozen rep, it doesn't matter in other peoples eyes how much you have. If your post looks good, properly written with capitalization and punctuation, it has all the right information, it will be seen as just as good as any post from a high repped member, and those kinds of posts are what high rep members usually do as well.

Bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13226053*
> Not really. Once you got at least a couple of dozen rep, it doesn't matter in other peoples eyes how much you have. If your post looks good, properly written with capitalization and punctuation, it has all the right information, it will be seen as just as good as any post from a high repped member, and those kinds of posts are what high rep members usually do as well.
> 
> Bump


Indeed !


----------



## TwoCables

Exactly.

It's all in how you present your information. The more precise you are, and the more proof you provide that you're right, the better.


----------



## De-Zant

And to add to that, being nice goes a long way towards being a well liked member.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13228927*
> And to add to that, being nice goes a long way towards being a well liked member.


And the opposite leads to infractions


----------



## youra6

While I agree presentation is important, it means nothing if the content is inaccurate.


----------



## vallonen

I REP anyone who is English because we English always gets a bad REP...for being English!!









Seriously though, I think that many actually forget to give REP when it's called for, worse still when people ask for REP.

Great this one got a sticky.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;13229160*
> While I agree presentation is important, it means nothing if the content is inaccurate.


That's why I said that it's also important to provide proof that what you are saying is accurate and true. There are currently too many people answering questions where their answer would be a thousand times better if they provided proof to back it up (and then later they wonder why the thread starter didn't listen to them).

So again: the more proof that you can provide to show that what you are saying is true, the better. Some might think that it's possible to just relax and rely on a large rep count to do the talking, but I would strongly disagree with that.

For example: when someone asks if a certain power supply can handle a certain build, I provide my answer along with all the proof that I can find so that I'm not just simply saying "yes" or "no". There are currently way too many people just going _"Yep, it will be fine"_, or "_no, you need more."_ without saying anything else. Although, this is just one small example taken from just one forum on this message board.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13229291*
> For example: when someone asks if a certain power supply can handle a certain build, I provide my answer along with all the proof that I can find so that I'm not just simply saying "yes" or "no". There are currently way too many people just going _"Yep, it will be fine"_, or "_no, you need more."_ without saying anything else. Although, this is just one small example taken from just one forum on this message board.


Haha. You got it easy over at the PSU section

It gets bad in the monitor section where people are recommending some TN panel acer monitor when the OP could get an IPS panel of the same size and resolution for the same price.

And half of them just recommend their own acer monitor saying it's good. But it's really not. It's really not at all.

That also reminds me. I gotta take all the pics for the 16:9 vs 16:10 vs 4:3 vs 5:4 arguments soon. They're becoming increasingly popular and up to this point I have been far too lazy to actually create the proof myself. Thats' gonna change.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13229336*
> Haha. You got it easy over at the PSU section
> 
> It gets bad in the monitor section where people are recommending some TN panel acer monitor when the OP could get an IPS panel of the same size and resolution for the same price.


This reminds me of when people just blindly recommend certain PSUs because of their brand name without making sure that it's actually a good unit, or when recommending a PSU just because it looks nice or because it's modular, or because it has a good efficiency certification. lol









Then someone comes along (sometimes me) and recommends much better PSUs while simultaneously showing exactly why the specific PSUs are being recommended in order to prove that they're not just being blindly recommended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13229336*
> And half of them just recommend their own acer monitor saying it's good. But it's really not. It's really not at all.


Oh it's the same way all over the internet (which does bug me). Of course, some people are worse than others, but I still see it everywhere. So for this reason, I usually try to _avoid_ recommending what I have in my sig rig unless it coincidentally happens to be the best recommendation (or, among the best).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13229336*
> That also reminds me. I gotta take all the pics for the 16:9 vs 16:10 vs 4:3 vs 5:4 arguments soon. They're becoming increasingly popular and up to this point I have been far too lazy to actually create the proof myself. Thats' gonna change.


Nice!

Creating my own proof is one of my favorite ways to prove what I'm saying.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13229476*
> This reminds me of when people just blindly recommend certain PSUs because of their brand name without making sure that it's actually a good unit, or when recommending a PSU just because it looks nice or because it's modular, or because it has a good efficiency certification. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then someone comes along (sometimes me) and recommends much better PSUs while simultaneously showing exactly why the specific PSUs are being recommended in order to prove that they're not just being blindly recommended.
> 
> Oh it's the same way all over the internet (which does bug me). Of course, some people are worse than others, but I still see it everywhere. So for this reason, I usually try to _avoid_ recommending what I have in my sig rig unless it coincidentally happens to be the best recommendation (or, among the best).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Creating my own proof is one of my favorite ways to prove what I'm saying.


I recommend my PSU simply because its a quality unit and a fair price and the Guru Gods of Overclock.net told me its a good psu....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;13229510*
> I recommend my PSU simply because its a quality unit and a fair price and the Guru Gods of Overclock.net told me its a good psu....


But my point is: do you recommend other PSUs in addition to it? Or, is it the only one you recommend?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13229539*
> But my point is: do you recommend other PSUs in addition to it? Or, is it the only one you recommend?


i recommend the antec 650w trupower, and the 650w xfx. only 3 psu's i recommend as the only 3 i know anything about.


----------



## Coolwaters

i tend to listen to the person with over 9,000 reps more then the guy with 1.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

You know what's really annoying? Sometimes you can be helping someone out for hours and they don't ever +rep you. I know the point is helping people, but damn, just hitting that button is pretty easy.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13230947*
> You know what's really annoying? Sometimes you can be helping someone out for hours and they don't ever +rep you. I know the point is helping people, but damn, just hitting that button is pretty easy.


Which means you are helping for the wrong reason.

You help to help, if they drop rep it's a *bonus*.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


You know what's really annoying? Sometimes you can be helping someone out for hours and they don't ever +rep you. I know the point is helping people, but damn, just hitting that button is pretty easy.


If you're noticing, then that's a problem in itself. Stop noticing, and start helping for the right reasons.

Besides, you have more than 35 Rep now, so why does it even matter?


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you're noticing, then that's a problem in itself. Stop noticing, and start helping for the right reasons.

Besides, you have more than 35 Rep now, so why does it even matter?


Says the guy that has almost 3000 rep, LOL. I set myself a goal of getting 100 rep by three months from now and continue on so I can get 250 rep by next year. I was able to hit 50 in three, so I don't think it should be too difficult. I'd like an over-clocked account.

And how is it a problem? Are you telling me helping someone for hours is easier than just hitting a "+rep" button. It's not like you're asking a lot in return.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13231157*
> Says the guy that has almost 3000 rep, LOL. I set myself a goal of getting 100 rep by three months from now and continue on so I can get 250 rep by next year. I was able to hit 50 in three, so I don't think it should be too difficult. I'd like an over-clocked account.
> 
> And how is it a problem? Are you telling me helping someone for hours is easier than just hitting a "+rep" button. It's not like you're asking a lot in return.


Would you like to know how I got this many Reps in the relatively short amount of time that I've been here?

Hint: I never once cared about whether or not I was given anything in return for helping others.

I think the fact that I have received this many Reps in this relatively short amount of time should prove that I know the secret to getting Reps.


----------



## MechanicalHand

I like to help people in real life but I dont have a green bar that shows how many people liked me bringing them food or helping with work.

So if it dosen't matter then why not just get rid of it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

REP, It is not a massive thing, I am not just saying that because I am beyond REP. I myself while I was a very highly repped member back in the day, I actually took a lot of satisfaction from helping others on OCN. It is also for that reason I became popular enough in the eyes of others that I gained a Staff position because I was helpful amongst other criteria of course.

Trust me, REP is not everything. If you just stay a positive and constructive influence on OCN then people will respect you on OCN, that is beyond any REP counter


----------



## TwoCables

It's like opening a door for someone in real life and then getting upset if they don't say "thank you". It's like, who cares? Your reward should come from the fact that you did what you wanted to do: you helped that person in the way that you wanted to help them.


----------



## InvalidUserID

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


...I actually took a lot of satisfaction from helping others on OCN. It is also for that reason I became popular enough in the eyes of others that I gained a Staff position because I was helpful amongst other criteria of course.

Trust me, REP is not everything. If you just stay a positive and constructive influence on OCN then people will respect you on OCN, that is beyond any REP counter










Applies to life in general, not just OCN.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InvalidUserID*


Applies to life in general, not just OCN.










Indeed it does, but in real life I actually have a REP counter







, I kid I kid.


----------



## USFORCES

I hope the wife REPS me tonight.


----------



## MechanicalHand

reprimand? yes mine will for sure.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I hope the wife REPS me tonight.


Fire an inverse tachyon beam at if she does not bro


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's like opening a door for someone in real life and then getting upset if they don't say "thank you". It's like, who cares? Your reward should come from the fact that you did what you wanted to do: you helped that person in the way that you wanted to help them.


Yeah, that is not the same thing AT ALL. Bad analogy. Helping someone for hours does not equal opening a door. I help people because I like to, but it's nice when they thank you back. I think giving you +rep is a good way of thanking. Whenever someone helps me, I make sure to do it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


Yeah, that is not the same thing AT ALL. Bad analogy. Helping someone for hours does not equal opening a door. I help people because I like to, but it's nice when they thank you back. I think giving you +rep is a good way of thanking. Whenever someone helps me, I make sure to do it.


Thank you for your wonderful opinion of my analogy, but I was not saying that opening a door for someone is equal to spending several hours helping someone. All I said is that you're expecting something in return when you help others, just like someone who gets upset when they don't get a "thank-you" for opening a door for someone. Helping others is a 100% selfless act.

Anyway, the fact that you are noticing when someone doesn't give you a Rep+ is a problem. Stop noticing. Stop caring.


----------



## Twinnuke

I feel like it would be interesting to add a simple selection of what you are repping for to see what kind of rep this person actually has? Aka

Rep for - Funny, Helpful, Gain... etc


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*


I feel like it would be interesting to add a simple selection of what you are repping for to see what kind of rep this person actually has? Aka

Rep for - Funny, Helpful, Gain... etc


I know you're just using "funny" as an example category, but the staff consider it to be "Rep Abuse" if someone reps another just for being funny.

Besides, it's not about the Rep. People are placing way too much importance on the Reps which causes them to miss the entire point of participating in this community.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you for your wonderful opinion of my analogy, but I was not saying that opening a door for someone is equal to spending several hours helping someone. All I said is that you're expecting something in return when you help others, just like someone who gets upset when they don't get a "thank-you" for opening a door for someone. Helping others is a 100% selfless act.

Anyway, the fact that you are noticing when someone doesn't give you a Rep+ is a problem. Stop noticing. Stop caring.


I don't agree. But whatever, we all have different opinions. I think it's very important to help someone back when they do it for you. This goes for myself as well. I think giving +rep is a good way of doing so, at least here.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh.

Nevermind.

Good luck reaching your goal.


----------



## blupupher

It is funny, after I got 35 rep, I quit caring (and really did not care much then, just paid more attention to it then).
I take a look at my rep every once in a while and am suprised what I have (need to post this so I can look at what I have, I know it is over 600, but not sure what).

_edit_: hmm, 654 rep. 
Got over 50 since I last paid attention to it.

See, you don't care and then lookie there...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


It is funny, after I got 35 rep, I quit caring (and really did not care much then, just paid more attention to it then).
I take a look at my rep every once in a while and am suprised what I have4 (need to post this so I can look at what I have, I know it is over 600, but not sure what).


You can see your Rep count in your User CP too.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


It is funny, after I got 35 rep, I quit caring (and really did not care much then, just paid more attention to it then).
I take a look at my rep every once in a while and am suprised what I have4 (need to post this so I can look at what I have, I know it is over 600, but not sure what).


I don't do that. What I do is constantly look at higher repped members and go "wow... that's... a whole lotta dedication to the site"

When I was new to OCN... I even admired people who had 100 rep because I thought that it was a huge amount

Well here I am with 266 rep... Just waitin' for my OC'ed account... 30 days left and it should activate.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


...

Well here I am with 266 rep... Just waitin' for my OC'ed account... 30 days left and it should activate.


Yea, I was at like @ 260 and realized I could get an OCN account, had not realized at the time I had that much.


----------



## TwoCables

For anyone wondering if having a free Overclocked account is that big of a deal:

It's only a big deal if you want a custom user title. I didn't get the full benefits, like the e-mail account. All I got was the ability to have a custom user title and the ability to make my username a different color (which I decided against doing because I had one guy think I was a moderator).


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


Yea, I was at like @ 260 and realized I could get an OCN account, had not realized at the time I had that much.


But I still got a month to wait before I gain the free access...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


For anyone wondering if having a free Overclocked account is that big of a deal:

It's only a big deal if you want a custom user title. I didn't get the full benefits, like the e-mail account. All I got was the ability to have a custom user title and the ability to make my username a different color (which I decided against doing because I had one guy think I was a moderator).


I got the free email account :/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


For anyone wondering if having a free Overclocked account is that big of a deal:

It's only a big deal if you want a custom user title. I didn't get the full benefits, like the e-mail account. All I got was the ability to have a custom user title and the ability to make my username a different color (which I decided against doing because I had one guy think I was a moderator).



You need to create a ticket if you want the overclock.net email. It's free too, you just gotta say you want it.

And I do want the black name and custom title lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


I got the free email account :/


How did you notice it? Maybe I have it but just don't know how to find out whether I do or not.

*Edit:* Oh I remember now. I didn't want to make a ticket just to get the free e-mail account (it seemed superfluous for me to have one).


----------



## youra6

Also increased PM storage. I am encroaching 2000 messages in my inbox. I wouldn't know what I would do if I had any less storage.


----------



## De-Zant

Read through the OC'ed account feature thread and you will know how you can get it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youra6*


Also increased PM storage. I am encroaching 2000 messages in my inbox. I wouldn't know what I would do if I had any less storage.










Oh that!

I also forgot about the added ability to send a private message to 3 people at a time.









De-Zant: I don't need to be cause you just said that all I have to do is create a ticket if I want the account.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh that!

I also forgot about the added ability to send a private message to 3 people at a time.









De-Zant: I don't need to be cause you just said that all I have to do is create a ticket if I want the account.


Wait what?

I thought I could send PMs to 3x people at a time.

Wait a sec

EDIT: yup


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Wait what?

I thought I could send PMs to 3x people at a time.

Wait a sec

EDIT: yup


Wait a sec... I just remembered something: as soon as I got my free Overclocked account, it went from 1 person at a time to just 2 people at a time.

Now it's 3.

This makes me wonder if this is something that was changed for everyone. I mean, it has to be since you don't have an Overclocked account yet.


----------



## De-Zant

I haven't actually tried to send 3 people at a time PMs, but is says RIGHT THERE that I can do so if I wish

Quote:



You may send private messages up to 3 people at a time


 - or something similar.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I haven't actually tried to send 3 people at a time PMs, but is says RIGHT THERE that I can do so if I wish

- or something similar.


Yeah, I know that. So what I'm saying is I wonder if this was a relatively recent change that affects everyone. It certainly looks that way.


----------



## 5prout

Yeah, anyone can send to up to 3 people at a time.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I just wanted to start a new thread when i stumbled upon this.
My "problem" is the rep given.
I recived a rep for "I don`t think that the price of 990x will drop soon".
This was just my opinion (i`m no oracle







) so i don`t deserve a reputation for this comment. Since there is no "I refuse this reputation"-button i can`t do nothing.
I would love to have 2k reps but don`t want any that i simply don`t deserve.
______________________________________


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13240288*
> I just wanted to start a new thread when i stumbled upon this.
> My "problem" is the rep given.
> I recived a rep for "I don`t think that the price of 990x will drop soon".
> This was just my opinion (i`m no oracle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so i don`t deserve a reputation for this comment. Since there is no "I refuse this reputation"-button i can`t do nothing.
> I would love to have 2k reps but don`t want any that i simply don`t deserve.
> ______________________________________


I thought of that kind of stuff once.

In the end, those rep points are inevitable, and unless you really are bothered them (stuff like rep points that completely destroy the layout of your userCP by using a large font that stretches it), then you can't do anything. Just ignore it and move on. Rep reaally doesn't matter here. Just ignore it.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13240288*
> I just wanted to start a new thread when i stumbled upon this.
> My "problem" is the rep given.
> I recived a rep for "I don`t think that the price of 990x will drop soon".
> This was just my opinion (i`m no oracle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so i don`t deserve a reputation for this comment. Since there is no "I refuse this reputation"-button i can`t do nothing.
> I would love to have 2k reps but don`t want any that i simply don`t deserve.
> ______________________________________


You can always PM a mod (it may have to be an senior mod though) and they can remove the rep if you really want them to.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


You can always PM a mod (it may have to be an senior mod though) and they can remove the rep if you really want them to.


Yeah.

But really, you can't avoid these kinds of reps. There will be plenty more..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


I just wanted to start a new thread when i stumbled upon this.
My "problem" is the rep given.
I recived a rep for "I don`t think that the price of 990x will drop soon".
This was just my opinion (i`m no oracle







) so i don`t deserve a reputation for this comment. Since there is no "I refuse this reputation"-button i can`t do nothing.
I would love to have 2k reps but don`t want any that i simply don`t deserve.
______________________________________


I get these kind of Reps way too often. At first, I reported each and every single one and they were always deleted per my request. However, I stopped reporting them after a while because I honestly grew weary of it; it reached a point where I honestly dreaded checking my Reps (I check them in the same way we all check our e-mail). I mean it's at a point now where when I receive a Rep that I should not have received, I just let out a frustrated sigh and let it go. Plus, I get the added benefit of not going through that feeling of _"Oh now I have to bother a senior staff member for something most people don't care about"_.

Although, the first time I reported an undeserved Rep left me very satisfied and even a bit proud because the staff member was rather impressed. hehe







However, that didn't repeat itself more than once.

Anyway, my point is this: for as long as the Rep system exists, you'll receive underserved Reps on a regular basis. So keep your sanity and just ignore them. *However*, if you help someone via private messages and if that person tells you that they are going to Rep you, then stop them dead in their tracks and kindly warn them that the OCN staff here consider that to be "Rep Abuse" because we are not allowed to use random posts just to give someone Rep for help received via private messages. You can even claim that you "found out the hard way" (cause them to understand that we can get caught even if it's not reported).







They might not reply to such a message, but they certainly won't Rep you if you catch them in time.


----------



## De-Zant

The only time I really wanted to get rid of some of my rep was when SOMEONE put long comments in my reps with bolded font size 7. Most of them were either HEHEHEHE or TROLOLOLOO or something similar. They completely destroyed the layout of my userCP, since the page stretched out approximately 2000 pixels to the right.

That annoyed the heck outta me.

Contacted kingsnake2 and got it sorted out.


----------



## ehume

I was reading on Wired and found this. It's all about social reward systems, and looks at a study that essentially scientifically affirms the rep system. One salient quote:
Quote:


> It's exciting to discover that competitive impulses, which can sometimes have negative social connotations, also have this very positive upside potential. One wonders if it might be possible to direct the energy from other human drives towards making the world a better place."


I think the +rep system does just this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed. You may not REP through help in PM's as it was not help received in the actual forums of this community.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Indeed. You may not REP through help in PM's as it was not help received in the actual forums of this community.


That is an interesting wrinkle.

Somebodies thought this system through, and did a good job. Or evolved it. Still, excellent.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13253289*
> That is an interesting wrinkle.
> 
> Somebodies thought this system through, and did a good job. Or evolved it. Still, excellent.


But it's not a wrinkle. We're supposed to give each other Reps for posting things that increase OCN's usability. So this can't apply to private messages since they're private.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13259152*
> But it's not a wrinkle. We're supposed to give each other Reps for posting things that increase OCN's usability. So this can't apply to private messages since they're private.


It seems so obvious . . . now.

As I said, people thought this through. "+rep" to all of you.


----------



## greydor

Pardon if I go slightly astray from the topic, but I cynically think this thread always gets bumped when someone didn't get rep they feel as though they deserved. I'm not saying this is the case at all, I'm just saying it's the first thing I think of. I don't know why, lol.


----------



## De-Zant

Nope. I bump it when I'm bored and happen to remember it.

I have 0 need for further rep. The benefits end at the OCed account.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13263221*
> Nope. I bump it when I'm bored and happen to remember it.


As I am... so... bump!


----------



## De-Zant

Bump


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Bump


Why?

And what is the REP required to get an OCN account?

Quote:



Nope. I bump it when I'm bored and happen to remember it.

I have 0 need for further rep. The benefits end at the OCed account.


----------



## De-Zant

250 + 1 year on OCN, or you can purchase the account

This thread will always need more bumps.


----------



## Alex132

but the 250 reps +1 year doesn't get you your name in black/dark grey


----------



## De-Zant

Yeah it does.

It gets you everything the paying users get


----------



## Alex132

*looks at De-Zant's name, still dark blue*

wait wut


----------



## De-Zant

That is because I do not have an OC'ed account because I have only been a member for slightly over 11 months

If I had an OC'ed account, there would be a blue flame right to the report button under the rep button..


----------



## PanicProne

Look, an elephant!


----------



## Alex132

Ooooh ok, thanks ^^


----------



## G33K

Look, another elephant!


----------



## TwoCables

Once you have an Overclocked Account, you're given control over the color of your name between the 2 colors. It's controlled via User CP > Group Memberships.

For example, here's my preference:


----------



## TheLastPriest

I have a long time to go before hitting 250 thats for sure. I am not sure who said it, but whomever it was was absolutely correct when they said "the more rep you get, the harder it is to get it"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


I have a long time to go before hitting 250 thats for sure. I am not sure who said it, but whomever it was was absolutely correct when they said "the more rep you get, the harder it is to get it"


I disagree with that because I don't have any problem getting Reps. So I say that the more a person cares about getting Reps, the harder it is to get them. Take me for example: when I help, I expect absolutely nothing in return. It even borders on not _wanting_ anything in return. The result is that it seems like I am a magnet for them.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I disagree with that because I don't have any problem getting Reps. So I say that the more a person cares about getting Reps, the harder it is to get them. Take me for example: when I help, I expect absolutely nothing in return. It even borders on not _wanting_ anything in return. The result is that it seems like I am a magnet for them.


Haha, the old, quiet cool approach. Same tactic is used in bars to pick up women quite easily. My goal was to get enough to have access to the full site, after that it really doesnt matter. Though it does get irritating how poorly people use it, I had one guy rep me with an insult like he was using the rep system as a PM. another one rep'd me for forgetting to resize pictures I posted.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Haha, the old, quiet cool approach. Same tactic is used in bars to pick up women quite easily. My goal was to get enough to have access to the full site, after that it really doesnt matter. Though it does get irritating how poorly people use it, I had one guy rep me with an insult like he was using the rep system as a PM. another one rep'd me for forgetting to resize pictures I posted.


The staff consider that to be "rep abuse", so we're actually expected to report it. The only way I've found to report such rep abuse like that without going directly to a staff member is by creating a Ticket:

Overclock.net Ticket System


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The staff consider that to be "rep abuse", so we're actually expected to report it. The only way I've found to report such rep abuse like that without going directly to a staff member is by creating a Ticket:

Overclock.net Ticket System


Thats good to know, because I would rather not have that rep, than to have an insult sitting on that list


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Thats good to know, because I would rather not have that rep, than to have an insult sitting on that list










Plus, the staff member who takes care of it may even tell you that they're grateful to you for reporting the abuse.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Once you have an Overclocked Account, you're given control over the color of your name between the 2 colors. It's controlled via User CP > Group Memberships.

For example, here's my preference:











Why not have it in black btw?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Why not have it in black btw?


Because I prefer to blend in where possible.


----------



## TheSchlaf

I think we need a -REP system to help with the stupidity of Intel vs AMD, Nvidia vs. ATI, and Apple vs. PC fanboyism. -REPs to be approved by modmins of course.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf*


I think we need a -REP system to help with the stupidity of Intel vs AMD, Nvidia vs. ATI, and Apple vs. PC fanboyism. -REPs to be approved by modmins of course.


They can't implement that because it would be abused. Plus, if it were to be a system where it would only go through if a Senior Moderator approved of it, then they'd have even more work to do around here.

Plus, such a system goes against what Overclock.net is all about.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Plus, such a system goes against what Overclock.net is all about.


Helping people avoid making stupid decisions?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf*


Helping people avoid making stupid decisions?


I see the point you are trying to make, but it still doesn't change the fact that the system would be abused. On top of that, if it were a system where each negative Rep could only be applied if it were approved by a staff member, then we would have at least 5 problems:

It would create extra work for the staff
People would take issue with the staff member who approved it
It would stir up trouble
It would offend people
It would create a less-friendly environment


----------



## ENTERPRISE

There will NEVER be a -REP option on OCN. Too much abuse.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


They can't implement that because it would be abused. Plus, if it were to be a system where it would only go through if a Senior Moderator approved of it, then they'd have even more work to do around here.

Plus, such a system goes against what Overclock.net is all about.


i agree with this. ive been a member of a forum with a -rep option. and people always abused it. it resulted in people with a lot of +rep from useful posts being thrown into the negative because of trolls.


----------



## TwoCables

It's just like how people are currently abusing the Thread Rating system by purposely giving every thread they see a 1-star rating.


----------



## De-Zant

I do find the virtual cookie reward system quite odd though. I mean, what's the point of all these forums collecting reps/likes/thanks? Originally I only cared about rep because of some of the priviledges.


----------



## kidwolf909

Just out of curiosity, once you reach 250 Rep, how do you use your overclocked email account?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Just out of curiosity, once you reach 250 Rep, how do you use your overclocked email account?


I'm not sure since I'm not there yet/not interested.

But from what I have heard from the stickied OC'ed account info thread, you most likely have to create a ticket to get that.

More info in the thread http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-account.html


----------



## KILLER_K

All i did was submit a ticket. To get the account started here:
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

Then you will get a PM stating your account is ready. They will give you a temp password and once you log in you can change it.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Just out of curiosity, once you reach 250 Rep, how do you use your overclocked email account?


Once your Overclocked account is fully activated (it appears it has been), you can use it like a GMail account, only this has a separate UI:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


*Overclocked.net Email Address*
- [email protected] 
- Webmail URL: mail.overclocked.net
- Gmail interface
- POP3 Email Access


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'm not sure since I'm not there yet/not interested.

But from what I have heard from the stickied OC'ed account info thread, you most likely have to create a ticket to get that.

More info in the thread http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t-account.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


All i did was submit a ticket. To get the account started here:
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

Then you will get a PM stating your account is ready. They will give you a temp password and once you log in you can change it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Once your Overclocked account is fully activated (it appears it has been), you can use it like a GMail account, only this has a separate UI:


Thanks all! I'll get to work on that ticket straight away









I <3 OCN.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I do find the virtual cookie reward system quite odd though. I mean, what's the point of all these forums collecting reps/likes/thanks? Originally I only cared about rep because of some of the priviledges.


Social engineering at its finest, people like gold stars, thus people are less likely to be jerks, and more likely to help since there is a standing opportunity to get another gold star and in turn increase their visible rating and (in their minds at least) increase their respect


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Social engineering at its finest, people like gold stars, thus people are less likely to be jerks, and more likely to help since there is a standing opportunity to get another gold star and in turn increase their visible rating and (in their minds at least) increase their respect


Huh. That's understadable.


----------



## G33K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf*


I think we need a -REP system to help with the stupidity of Intel vs AMD, Nvidia vs. ATI, and Apple vs. PC fanboyism. -REPs to be approved by modmins of course.


Having a moderated -REP system sounds like a good idea, but it would put too much stress on the mods/admins. They'd have literally thousands of -REPs to deal with daily, 90% of the negatives being abuse or just because they don't like the person (or would that be abuse anyway?







) And, of course, you couldn't make it open like +REP because it would be abused.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G33K*


Having a moderated -REP system sounds like a good idea, but it would put too much stress on the mods/admins. They'd have literally thousands of -REPs to deal with daily, 90% of the negatives being abuse or just because they don't like the person (or would that be abuse anyway?







) And, of course, you couldn't make it open like +REP because it would be abused.


I agree with that, but sometimes I see people give advice that is completely false.

I would make it so that only established members (2 year minimum since joining + 250 REP) can have the ability to give negative REP.

This would make it so that people think twice before they give advice on a topic that they don't have enough knowledge of.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I agree with that, but sometimes I see people give advice that is completely false.

I would make it so that only established members (2 year minimum since joining + 250 REP) can have the ability to give negative REP.

This would make it so that people think twice before they give advice on a topic that they don't have enough knowledge of.


Some of the most idiotic, immature, hostile members are experienced members here, over 250 rep easily.

Dividing the members like that just doesn't work.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I agree with that, but sometimes I see people give advice that is completely false.

I would make it so that only established members (2 year minimum since joining + 250 REP) can have the ability to give negative REP.

This would make it so that people think twice before they give advice on a topic that they don't have enough knowledge of.


How about just giving members with that status (X years, X rep) the ability to give rep in the first place? I see plenty of new members giving rep for completely wrong advice, or even non related posts. If you need to earn rep to give rep, people might be more discriminate.

Something tells me negative rep has too high a potential to be abused. Look how people downrate the stars in threads they are trolling.


----------



## KittensMewMew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


How about just giving members with that status (X years, X rep) the ability to give rep in the first place? I see plenty of new members giving rep for completely wrong advice, or even non related posts. If you need to earn rep to give rep, people might be more discriminate.

Something tells me negative rep has too high a potential to be abused. Look how people downrate the stars in threads they are trolling.


Because how often is it that someone who has frequented the forum for 2 years and knows the rules needs to ask a question that they can't search for and find the answer for themselves?

The majority of the time, new users want critiques on their build for their first serious computer, or have a general question on what makes X product better than Y. Removing their ability to show appreciation in a concrete way (the rep system) would make it more difficult to include everyone in discussions- people who troll the forum for rep for example. It's obvious there are people who do it, and it isn't a bad thing as they're giving succinct answers to common problems, but if there's no reason for them to answer a question, why do it.

A negative rep system would be abused. There are people on the forum with over 200 rep who are complete morons who can't take a joke seriously or distinguish discussion from personal attacks. The infraction system is the one that needs to be worked over if anything, not the rep system. If a post could be removed/hidden by downranking it, people wouldn't have to see pointless and aggressive posts because it would get downranked off the page, similar to youtube comments. That could be abused, but less so than a negative rep system, which would need moderator judgement.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I agree with that, but sometimes I see people give advice that is completely false.


Giving false advice is actually against OCN's rules:

Quote:



You are EXPECTED to:

Post factual information


It _should_ say _"Post factual information - Overclock.net's usability depends on it"_

So when I see someone posting incorrect information, I just correct them in the most respectful and professional manner that I can (so, I don't start off with _"Wrong"_). If they refuse to be corrected, then I report their post(s) and move forward.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I would make it so that only established members (2 year minimum since joining + 250 REP) can have the ability to give negative REP.


If this were implemented, then I guarantee you that we would have several members immediately licking their chops who fit this criteria. Yes, I am saying that we have several members who have been here for more than 2 years and have way more than 250 Rep, but yet are the type of people who would enjoy abusing the system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


This would make it so that people think twice before they give advice on a topic that they don't have enough knowledge of.


In a perfect world. However, it wouldn't work. It wouldn't work even if Overclock.net were given a huge facelift so that we were reminded of this -Rep system every single time we try to post something, or every time we try to send someone a private message.

Besides, the rule in the ToS is enough: we are expected to post factual information because Overclock.net's usability depends on it. This means that we have the right to report someone's post(s) if they refuse to be corrected.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew*


Because how often is it that someone who has frequented the forum for 2 years and knows the rules needs to ask a question that they can't search for and find the answer for themselves?
...


Good points.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Got 6 rep in three hours.











































































































Yeah, that's it.


----------



## RagingCain

Can I make a suggestion, as something to consider punitatively?

Would there be anyway to link REPORTS to Rep?

I mean a mod has to take the time out for infraction writing, a -1 point button for rep would not be too hard to include in the process, and it might be enough of a sting for them to either go some where else, or shape up.

I feel many users of less moral integrity could care less. My beef isn't even with them really, but the newer users who may feel harrassed or even believe some of the BS they get fed.

The moderators for the most part do a good job, even treat me with respect when I have lost my temper with someone or having a bit of a dispute, but I think a little more weapony in the moderator arsenal could only be a good thing.

I still think we should have a timeout thread, where you are only allowed to post in "jail" due to whatever offense you commited, and you could get out of it by posting a little bit of a formal apology and a promise to be more considerate in the future. If the person goes back on his word, he is jailed for a period of a week, only allowed to post in that Jail thread. You could say that would lead to a rise in multiple-accounts, which is true, but that can happen now anyway. You could log IP addresses and reject matching ones, or having a cookie that prevents the new account from that immediate computer from getting made... but thats getting complicated and a bit ouf of my league. I just believe having a little accountability for ones actions goes a long way.

@TwoCables
I get what you are saying about following the ToS, but there is a difference between posting something incorrectly/ignorantly, and people purposely trolling and giving false information. I think the latter is more serious, and thus is a violation of several ToS rules, and should be more punishable so to speak.

I always specify something is opinion, or I think, when I am not 100% sure. Some people just want to see the world, or internet burn, according to Michael Caine.

YOU could also technically limit not only how many times a person can BE negatively repped, but how many every person has a week or day to use for -REP. I report someone once maybe every two to three weeks, and thats after I tried discussing things civily in the thread, so I could see myself using the -REP sparingly, as would many serious users.

@MewMew
I think the idea of less productive answers being religated/hidden is actually probably better than my Jail idea haha.


----------



## TwoCables

Meh, when I see that someone has disobeyed the rules, I report them and it gets taken care of. I mean, it's working very well as it is.


----------



## De-Zant

Especially when the punishment is somewhat harsh.

A warning, or an infraction.

Even a few of those, and it's a ban


----------



## Yumyums

bump. Lot's of new member's around that would benefit from this


----------



## Hms1193

Is there any way or link through which i can check when and on which post a REP was given?


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hms1193;13617752*
> Is there any way or link through which i can check when and on which post a REP was given?


Go into your CP it will show the rep your gotten and most members leave enough details to tell what it came from.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hms1193;13617752*
> Is there any way or link through which i can check when and on which post a REP was given?


Yep, as stated above, go to your user Control Panel: http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php (_UserCP_ in the black bar at the top of the page)

Scroll down to underneath your Subscribed Threads, the Rep given to you, and the posts that were Repped are there.


----------



## Hms1193

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy;13617888*
> Yep, as stated above, go to your user Control Panel: http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php (_UserCP_ in the black bar at the top of the page)
> 
> Scroll down to underneath your Subscribed Threads, the Rep given to you, and the posts that were Repped are there.


Thanks Alot. Here! Enjoy some cookiez.


----------



## AMOCO

Bump,Just a Reminder.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Bout time to give this a bump methinks, so bump.


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew;13355899*
> If a post could be removed/hidden by downranking it, people wouldn't have to see pointless and aggressive posts because it would get downranked off the page, similar to youtube comments. That could be abused, but less so than a negative rep system, which would need moderator judgement.


I'm here for all feedback. This isn't "yahoo answers".


----------



## AMC

What number of reps does it take to acquire the blue flames? 1,2,3,...


----------



## Triangle

1st flame - 25 REP
2nd flame - 100 REP
3rd flame - 250 REP
4th flame - 500 REP
5th flame - 750 REP (I think)


----------



## TheLastPriest

Just 10 away from my 2nd flame


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Just 10 away from my 2nd flame


Same here.
Wow we have the same rep count and unique rep count, joined in the same year too.


----------



## TheLastPriest

That is pretty crazy


----------



## Triangle

I am two rep away...


----------



## Tiger S.

Taken me forever to get 25. I must not be real informative.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


Taken me forever to get 25. I must not be real informative.










It took me a while. At first I wasn't very active, but when I started to be more active I got to where I am in 3 months.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


Taken me forever to get 25. I must not be real informative.










The problem sometimes is it takes rep to make rep, I found in the beginning people didnt take what I said all that seriously because I looked like a newbie. The more you get under your belt the more boom there is in your voice so to speak. Not saying its right, because there are plenty of people Stratacoustix for example, a member I came across recently has been a member since Nov 2009, only 37 posts and 7 rep, the dude was on point and extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## munaim1

Small bump


----------



## De-Zant

Bumpers.


----------



## Wiremaster

Bamp.


----------



## Triangle

Bumpie.


----------



## De-Zant

Bumper cars are for cool kids.


----------



## ducrider

This thread needs to be on a forever ending bump.I have been off work for the last week and been on here helping people more hours a day than I really would like to admit.Have I got a rep+?No.Am I worried that I did not?NO.I did my post to help not to gain REP.Please read up on when and why rep is given.It will help the community as a whole to do so.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


This thread needs to be on a forever ending bump.I have been off work for the last week and been on here helping people more hours a day than I really would like to admit.Have I got a rep+?No.Am I worried that I did not?NO.I did my post to help not to gain REP.Please read up on when and why rep is given.It will help the community as a whole to do so.


This bump will last until it ends.


----------



## TheDude100

Yes I agree I looked for parts for this guy in UK pounds had to convert. Two build an AMD build and a Intel build


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


This thread needs to be on a forever ending bump.I have been off work for the last week and been on here helping people more hours a day than I really would like to admit.Have I got a rep+?No.Am I worried that I did not?NO.I did my post to help not to gain REP.Please read up on when and why rep is given.It will help the community as a whole to do so.


Based on my observations, the people that give rep are the people who have rep, and thus understand the concept. I would say out of all the rep I've gotten, the majority of it is from people with at least 100 rep. While I have gone out of the way to help people, I wouldn't expect someone with 0 rep to understand how the rep system works. I still help them because I figure one day, they will turn around and help someone else.

Although, if you are rep hungry, try helping people out in the appraisal forum. I usually will rep people who help me out with appraisals. And keep on the lookout for threads with people with problems that you have experienced. That's what I did for rep before I got the 35 rep requirement to sell in the marketplace.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


This thread needs to be on a forever ending bump.I have been off work for the last week and been on here helping people more hours a day than I really would like to admit.Have I got a rep+?No.Am I worried that I did not?NO.I did my post to help not to gain REP.Please read up on when and why rep is given.It will help the community as a whole to do so.


If you're not worried about it, then how (and why) are you noticing?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you're not worried about it, then how (and why) are you noticing?


You telling me you can't notice stuff you don't worry about?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14340695*
> You telling me you can't notice stuff you don't worry about?


Was about to post the same thing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You telling me you can't notice stuff you don't worry about?


If I spend all day helping someone and never even get one Rep+ out of it, then I still won't notice.

It's not that I don't notice when I get new Reps, but it's that I don't take notice if someone does not give me a Rep for helping them. I just don't have any reason to notice such things, and I never did.


----------



## De-Zant

Oki.

Just realize that some people do take notice of every change / the status of everything even if they do not care for it that much.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Helping is not just about the REP. But the satisfaction of helping others


----------



## sccr64472

Anyone else remember the old system when giving +Rep was dependent upon the person giving it? For an example, being +Repped by an established member could be equal to being +Repped by 100 newbies?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Helping is not just about the REP. But the satisfaction of helping others


















The rep is a cherry on top then....







....or the satisfaction of helping others is the cherry on top.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triangle*









The rep is a cherry on top then....







....or the satisfaction of helping others is the cherry on top.










We can also see it in the same way a waiter or a waitress sees a tip: it's a gift that does not necessarily have to be given.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sccr64472;14343819*
> Anyone else remember the old system when giving +Rep was dependent upon the person giving it? For an example, being +Repped by an established member could be equal to being +Repped by 100 newbies?


Indeed, it was called ''REP Power'' Mine was crazy high lol, hence why it got removed as myself and other highly repped members could no longer fairly REP anyone anymore.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14344560*
> We can also see it in the same way a waiter or a waitress sees a tip: it's a gift that does not necessarily have to be given.


Sadly that's not how tips are often seen anymore. You can get the worst service in the world and still be expected to tip. I've even been complained at by a manager because I refused to tip his waitress who was repeatedly rude, got orders wrong on both courses we ordered and left us waiting while she was outside smoking (we could see her through the window and everything!). His argument was something about it's the only way his staff get paid - we told them both that if they wanted to be tipped they should earn it, and if they took jobs that relied on good service for payment they should provide said service. Then we left.

/rant


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14349700*
> Sadly that's not how tips are often seen anymore. You can get the worst service in the world and still be expected to tip. I've even been complained at by a manager because I refused to tip his waitress who was repeatedly rude, got orders wrong on both courses we ordered and left us waiting while she was outside smoking (we could see her through the window and everything!). His argument was something about it's the only way his staff get paid - we told them both that if they wanted to be tipped they should earn it, and if they took jobs that relied on good service for payment they should provide said service. Then we left.
> 
> /rant


K, then I'll pretend that this is like November 5th, 1955 or something so that my point/analogy stands.


----------



## Conner

Usually when you help someone they are new and probably do not know how to rep. Simple.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14349726*
> K, then I'll pretend that this is like November 5th, 1955 or something so that my point/analogy stands.


No - it's a good analogy. Even better because the REP system often ends up being 'expected', just likes tips are often expected. People need to remember _why_ they're giving or expecting to receive REP in the same why as people should think about whether or not they really _deserve_ that tip they expect (and a patron should think about whether a tip is deserved or not based on the service they have received, not just give a straight 20% even if the service was crap).

If people always REP, then people will always expect REP. If people only REP when it's really deserved, then REP would only be expected when it's truly deserved. And that's kinda the point of the system.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;14343771*
> Helping is not just about the REP. But the satisfaction of helping others


Yes but when you try and help people here only to almost never see any rep and still aren't allowed to trade in the classifieds even though you already have a pretty consistent Heatware rep it can be a little discouraging.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14368983*
> Yes but when you try and help people here only to almost never see any rep and still aren't allowed to trade in the classifieds even though you already have a pretty consistent Heatware rep it can be a little discouraging.


I never had that issue as I was rather active and helped out a lot, so all I can say is be more active and you will get there faster I guess, if REP is something you are really looking for.


----------



## pjBSOD

Eventually reputation is something that flows in without you even noticing. All you have to do is remain active and help those. That's really it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;14369317*
> I never had that issue as I was rather active and helped out a lot, so all I can say is be more active and you will get there faster I guess, if REP is something you are really looking for.


More active, I'm not going to spam the forum. You can always check my post history. I haven't seen a rep in five days. Like I said it's discouraging.

I've been here for seven months with a very active Heatware profile that I've had for years and am not allowed to trade here. Yeah, its discouraging.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14370086*
> More active, I'm not going to spam the forum. You can always check my post history. I haven't seen a rep in five days. Like I said it's discouraging.
> 
> I've been here for seven months with a very active Heatware profile that I've had for years and am not allowed to trade here. Yeah, its discouraging.


you only have an average of 2 posts a day.. I wanted to get as much rep when i first joined but it doesn't really matter. If all you want to do is sell stuff then go on eBay or Craigslist. If you don't feel like helping people then there is no point...


----------



## Steven-1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14370086*
> More active, I'm not going to spam the forum. You can always check my post history. I haven't seen a rep in five days. Like I said it's discouraging.
> 
> I've been here for seven months with a very active Heatware profile that I've had for years and am not allowed to trade here. Yeah, its discouraging.


I see your point. You probably should be allowed to trade if you have great heatware


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14370145*
> you only have an average of 2 posts a day.. I wanted to get as much rep when i first joined but it doesn't really matter. If all you want to do is sell stuff then go on eBay or Craigslist. If you don't feel like helping people then there is no point...


Did you even read my post? I didn't say anything to be argumentative or inflammatory so I'm not sure why you feel the need to get upset.

About 2 posts per day is my average on any other forum. I don't like to spam unless I feel that I can add something to a thread. I also don't see what trading has to do with ppd. I have a few things listed on other forums that I would like to share here but I don't see that happening any time soon. I made my point, I'm done responding.


----------



## LuminatX

I find this rep system has flaws.
I've been on here for years, and I still don't have enough rep to even post in the for sale/wanted section.
quite annoying if you ask me.

edit: I see others have this same issues, although I've been on here for a lot longer lol


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;9596555*
> If you want more Rep, then stop trying to get Rep.
> 
> I mean, the secret in getting something like this is to have absolutely no desire to get it. The second your reason for helping people is to get Rep is the same second you dramatically decrease your chances of getting it. This is because it negatively affects the way you help people.
> 
> If you don't believe me, then consider the amount of Rep points I have while also considering my join date. I have never helped anyone with the intention of getting Rep. I have also never even cared about whether or not I get Rep. All I care about is being there for my brothers and sisters here on Overclock.net. I absolutely do not care about whether or not I get anything in return; every single time I help, I do so while expecting absolutely nothing in return.
> 
> Thus, their desire to give me something in return is strengthened. But the secret is that you have to be genuine. Even _pretending_ to be like this will have the same negative impact on the way you help and it will weaken their desire to give you something in return. They might even sometimes just not even respond to you.
> 
> To put it simply: the secret is to not care about the Rep system at all, but yet it should still be respected.


Do you have a blog/twitter/google+ because I would love to follow it.


----------



## munaim1

Contribute and you shall recieve, I joined in 2007, but wasn't active until this year of February* with only a handful of posts and no rep, 5 months later I have more than 300 reps.

It's possible but means you have to be quite active and share your experience thoughts and research with others. Be helpful, that's all that matter









*Mind you, it was my final year at uni during all of this lol









EDIT: Got 13 reps in two days lol. Keep at it and forget about the rep and you'll see how fast you get them!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100;14393083*
> Do you have a blog/twitter/google+ because I would love to follow it.


No. I'm a rather odd person. I don't have a My Space page, I don't have a Facebook page, I don't have any instant messengers, I don't have Steam, I don't follow Twitter, I don't have a cell phone, I don't have Skype, etc. The only way I can be contacted is either via e-mail, OCN, or by phone.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


More active, I'm not going to spam the forum. You can always check my post history. I haven't seen a rep in five days. Like I said it's discouraging.

I've been here for seven months with a very active Heatware profile that I've had for years and am not allowed to trade here. Yeah, its discouraging.


You get back what you put in. Not meaning to sound nasty but with a PPD of around 2, you are going to find it hard to get REP. Unfortunately some people do not take the time to REP, so with 2 posts a day, you are limiting yourself. You don't have to SPAM to get REP. Nothing wrong with legitimately helping another member.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


You get back what you put in. Not meaning to sound nasty but with a PPD of around 2, you are going to find it hard to get REP. Unfortunately some people do not take the time to REP, so with 2 posts a day, you are limiting yourself. You don't have to SPAM to get REP. Nothing wrong with legitimately helping another member.


This.

BababooeyHTJ, do you think I'm spamming OCN? I currently have a PPD of 34.86.

My point is this: there's spamming, and there's being a very active positively-contributing member. They're two different things.


----------



## De-Zant

You won't get a ratio of rep and posts that twocables has if you spam. If all twocables posts were spam, or most, he'd probably have like 500 rep at most.


----------



## Tator Tot

TC is usually very helpful.

It's obvious by the 10:1 Post to Rep ratio. Chances are, when you see a member with a high post count, and a ratio like that; they're a large contributor to the site. Not someone who spams, begs, or gives out bad info.

Generally speaking; members with high rep counts are not spammers or those that break the rules. Systems are in place to make sure that folks do not garner rep illegitimately.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14415806*
> This.
> 
> BababooeyHTJ, do you think I'm spamming OCN? I currently have a PPD of 34.86.
> 
> My point is this: there's spamming, and there's being a very active positively-contributing member. They're two different things.


This is a very active forum. I'm not going to pop in and mirror other people opinions. If I happen to be browsing and see someone asking a question that I am able to answer I will.

Besides, I didn't start this thread, I didn't bump it, it seems pretty active so I'm not the only person who feels that it would be nice if more people used the rep system. I'm not sure how I became the face of this thread all of a sudden.


----------



## De-Zant

^if you get more in depth with the forum, you will find hundreds of those opportunities a day.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14416873*
> This is a very active forum. I'm not going to pop in and mirror other people opinions. If I happen to be browsing and see someone asking a question that I am able to answer I will.


If everyone thought this way, then OCN would be a pathetic failure. So please contribute more! Stop worrying about these things because they actually don't matter one bit. I think I am living proof!

Do you really think I care that I have people mirroring my opinions? Do you really think I care that I have people saying exactly the same things I would say? lol Not one bit. Every single time I see it, I just smile and keep moving without posting a reply.

The more people we have posting correct information, the more perfect OCN becomes. So you cannot allow yourself to feel like you'd just be getting in the way! Like I said, if everyone had that kind of an attitude, then OCN would be a pathetic failure (and we'd only have like 5 people who know what they're talking about instead of _hundreds_).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14416873*
> Besides, I didn't start this thread, I didn't bump it, it seems pretty active so I'm not the only person who feels that it would be nice if more people used the rep system. I'm not sure how I became the face of this thread all of a sudden.


You're not "the face" of this thread. This thread is more or less a miniature discussion forum. However, most of the time it just gets bumped with "bump" and that's it. So this recent discussion is just something that takes place every once in a while.

Although, you have 38 rep points, so I guess you can stop trying to help people now.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Don't take things so personally dude. I'm not so sure what I said to offend you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14418438*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take things so personally dude. I'm not so sure what I said to offend you.


What? I'm not offended!

If you ever wanted to offend me, then you would have to put a *ton* of effort into it.









Besides, what you said is not offensive to anyone in the _least_ bit.


----------



## JohnDProb

There are also people who generally stay out of the rep areas, i find when i post in the Intel section or the graphics section, im more likely to get rep then say if i post in the off topic section or the folding section

not that i really care about rep, i use ocn for my news


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;14418606*
> There are also people who generally stay out of the rep areas, i find when i post in the Intel section or the graphics section, im more likely to get rep then say if i post in the off topic section or the folding section
> 
> not that i really care about rep, i use ocn for my news


Well, that's because the Rep system is disabled in those forums.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14418554*
> What? I'm not offended!
> 
> If you ever wanted to offend me, then you would have to put a *ton* of effort into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, what you said is not offensive to anyone in the _least_ bit.


I've offended you before.









But I think we've gotten over our petty differences by now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;14418664*
> I've offended you before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think we've gotten over our petty differences by now.


hehe yeah, I remember (and we certainly have).

Although, I was trying to exaggerate to make a point to say Damn: what he said was quite the opposite of offensive. In hindsight, I think what I said doesn't help make that point.


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## stupidcha

bumping this cuz im slightly raging over the fact that i've help dozens of people just to not get repped...

don't thank me, rep me. :\

i seriously want my third flame before school starts.


----------



## munaim1

bumped


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stupidcha*


bumping this cuz im slightly raging over the fact that i've help dozens of people just to not get repped...

don't thank me, rep me. :\\

i seriously want my third flame before school starts.










Feel yo pain man


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stupidcha;14547023*
> bumping this cuz im slightly raging over the fact that i've help dozens of people just to not get repped...
> 
> don't thank me, rep me. :\
> 
> i seriously want my third flame before school starts.


So that's why I noticed I have single flame on top of my 3 musketeers avatar
now I know it's all about rep stuff


----------



## Schmuckley

good to know..i'm here to glean info =))..but umm..there's some posts i should've clicked that button on..now i know


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Glad to see this thread is still helping people.


----------



## munaim1

bumped!!!!


----------



## hooah212002

What is the difference between rep and unique rep?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooah212002;14858501*
> What is the difference between rep and unique rep?


Unique is from different individuals


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

rep is the total rep you have received, unique rep is how many different people have repped you
Example if I repped you twice your rep would increase by 2 but your unique rep would only increase by 1


----------



## razaice

If someone reps you that's never repped you before, it goes to your unique and top rep. If someone reps you who's repped you before, it goes to just the top one.


----------



## hooah212002

Ahhl, I see. Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I would assume it was placed to prevent rep harvesting, if a person has 300 rep and 2 unique rep its a pretty good assumption that they didn't do it legit


----------



## munaim1

bumped


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

2 and half month bump


----------



## Demented

This could use a bump. With all of the new members joining since the Korean Monitor Craze...


----------



## jemping

Bump


----------



## Kentthegamer

will a member be notified if rep them?

thanks


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentthegamer*
> 
> will a member be notified if rep them?
> thanks


Not actually notified, but they will see if they have new 'rep', and can see what post/thread it was given in.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentthegamer*
> 
> will a member be notified if rep them?
> thanks


Not directly, they can check their profile for the amount of reps and unique reps they have and it will show which post/thread/member the rep came from.


----------



## Kentthegamer

i see. thanks guys..


----------



## Buska103

If only I could rep OP


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> If only I could rep OP


your face totally matches your post.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Wish I could +REP the OP for this..
I saw a person that had something similar to this in their signature? I was looking at getting it myself as I find myself finding people that don't even know what a +REP is..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wish I could +REP the OP for this..
> I saw a person that had something similar to this in their signature? I was looking at getting it myself as I find myself finding people that don't even know what a +REP is..


I had this thread, or another one, in my sig since I saw a mod with it in their sig. I thought it would help people see it. Then I got PMd a little bit later telling me to remove it.

If only one mod has it in their sig, and no users, nobody is going to see it


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Unfortunately as the professionalism initiative says there is a fine line between reminding members about the rep system and asking for reps.
Quote:


> Reps should not be discussed in signatures. There is too fine of a line between begging for reps and legitimately reminding members about the rep system, so the line is drawn at not mentioning reps at all in signatures.


http://www.overclock.net/t/235282/overclock-net-professionalism-initiative/0_100


----------



## TwoCables

It's acceptable for a moderator to have it in their sig because none of their posts have a Rep+ button. So when someone who isn't a staff member has it in their sig, it can be interpreted as begging/asking for Rep because we *do* have a Rep+ button on all of our posts. It doesn't matter what the intention is behind it because anyone can lie on the internet. For example, I can add a link to this thread stating that my intention is to simply and only provide a friendly reminder, but yet there is no way to prove that I'm telling the truth; there's no way to prove that I'm not just using a sneaky way to get more Rep+ by simply having a constant reminder in my sig.


----------



## SamNicko

Thank you for the article, now i know a little bit better about REP stuff


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Unfortunately as the professionalism initiative says there is a fine line between reminding members about the rep system and asking for reps.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/235282/overclock-net-professionalism-initiative/0_100


Virtual +REP







I'm glad that was added.


----------



## TwoCables

I'd take that even a little further: if newer members see established members reminding people about the Rep system, then those newer members might think that it's ok to do so. Then, if that newer member starts doing it with the sole intention of just simply reminding people about the Rep system, then that could be misinterpreted as begging for reps...


----------



## TheReciever

Is it ok to put this thread in my signature with a conservative title like "The Rep System"?

Or are we still stuck in this taboo?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

bump


----------



## TheReciever

Forgot about my question here its been so long...lol


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Forgot about my question here its been so long...lol


I don't see anything wrong with putting it in your sig.


----------



## TwoCables

If you were a newer member, then it could be seen as a sneaky way of begging for Reps.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Generally speaking we do not allow any mention of REP in the signature area which would also include this thread.


----------



## TheReciever

Then you might want to look at your retired staff.

Some of which has had it there for quite some time.

Things like this should really be clarified from the onset so people aren't left to interpret what is and isn't permissible.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

It is outlined in the PI so there isn't anything to interpret.
Quote:


> Reps should not be discussed in signatures. There is too fine of a line between begging for reps and legitimately reminding members about the rep system, so the line is drawn at not mentioning reps at all in signatures.


http://www.overclock.net/t/235282/overclock-net-professionalism-initiative/0_100

Staff and retired staff cannot receive rep so there is no chance of it being misconstrued as asking for rep.


----------



## TheReciever

Sounds like a senior mod needs to do some reading then, better yet do some reading myself instead of relying on one.

In any which case, I don't need the question answered anyways as discussing such things are against tos and can get me in trouble.

The reason for the inquiry has been locked, twice. So there is no longer any relevance for it.


----------



## Cyclops

Why do you care about reps this much? past a certain point it becomes just a number.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Why do you care about reps this much? past a certain point it becomes just a number.


Not the place to ask that, and furthermore my interest was in 2014, not today.


----------



## MadjinnSayan

Why is my post count so high but my rep count so low, aren't most the answers i give written in a professional and useful way ?
Do i need to make guides to 'farm' REP ?


----------



## doyll

Honestly, any mention of rep in signature is asking for rep. It can easily be interpreted as such. Doesn't matter if person doing so cannot receive rep or not. A good example of this kind of misinterpretation is writing a word with asterisks in it is automatically assumed to be cursing and a warning is given. Fact is asterisks are not always a substitution for letters in a curse.

Besides, what is good for the goose should also we good for the gander. OCN staff or retired staff should not be able to post or have content in their sigs that others cannot. Same as a police officer cannot speed in their own car when not on duty .. and if caught doing so are issued a speeding ticket same as you or m.

Reps are given for good information and guidance given in a courteous and respectful way. They are not something members should expect to get (I know some do think they should). They are unsolicited 'pats on the back' from members who appreciate what was posted.

Some seem to think if they have a high post count they should have lots of reps.

Reality is often the opposite. Quality posts get rep, often months or years after they were posted. Same applies to dedicated threads with lots of information posted in them not increasing rep count. I know because I have one in my sig .. and reference members to it regularly. I get many more reps from random posts answering user questions, and often they are not from user who asked the question, but someone searching for the answer Long term membership with lots of posts having good content usually results in higher rep counts. Reason is people using 'search' (not just in forum, but also browsers) often rep a poster when they find the information they were looking for. I have had several brand new members rep me for very old posts. Only way they could have found the post was with 'search' engines .. most likely in their browser. And when they found it they joined OCN.









In technical forums reps are usually given for the right reasons.

In general chat forums they are often given for very poor reasons, like telling a good joke and getting rep for it. Might be very funny, but to me that is not rep worthy.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> Why is my post count so high but my rep count so low, aren't most the answers i give written in a professional and useful way ?


Doesn't that combination kind of tell you that, no? It's a rough estimate of the usefulness of posts, but gives a good general idea.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> Why is my post count so high but my rep count so low, aren't most the answers i give written in a professional and useful way ?
> 
> Do i need to make guides to 'farm' REP ?


Not everyone will rep nor find the information useful, as such you cannot expect your REP to be close or match your post count, that would be unrealistic. Remember that it is not just about information being factual and useful but how you put forward that information that counts.


----------



## TwoCables

The delivery of your posts counts too. So, your personality is something else that gets rewarded. If you treat people very well and if you treat them with respect and you're friendly and you make them feel special (call them by their name, remember their name, remember everything they tell you, etc.), then you will be even more likely to receive a Rep. Make people see that they are your #1 priority. Go out of your way to help them. Do more than what was asked. Anticipate future questions and needs. Y'know?


----------



## MadjinnSayan

Isn't it what i'm doing most of the time ?


----------



## benjamen50

When someone asks for help, I give them advice and ways on how they can solve the problem. Oh and you may be better off in some situations to not make assumptions when reading some posts.

Edit: Just curious, is there a reason to why staff and some people with special tags or whatever they're called not have rep shown?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> Isn't it what i'm doing most of the time ?


I don't have any way to know that. I'm just giving you an answer.

I'm curious: when you help someone in some way, is there any part of you that is expecting or hoping for a Rep+ in return? If so, then that's a part of the problem. The less you care about getting something in return for helping someone, the more likely you are to get something. You see, if there's any part of you that is trying to get something in return for helping, then it will tremendously decrease your chances of getting something because selfishness is never rewarded. If I sense that someone is just trying to get something out of me (like a Rep+ point), then I won't give it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> Isn't it what i'm doing most of the time ?


A lot of people don't bother with the REP system I've found. I've helped countless people and recieved thanks, with no REP.


----------



## Dimensive

If you want to be a part of this community, then just be a part of this community. Help when people need help and don't expect anything in return. Join in on discussions, and if someone disagrees with you, have a respectful discussion or let it go and move on. But seriously, don't expect the site to bend to your wants & desires.


----------



## mcg75

Closed for cleaning.


----------



## mcg75

Cleaned and reopened.


----------



## Desolutional

I just like the pretty blue flames.









It doesn't seem like a huge deal - there could be an absolute genius who has a low post count. It's a good rough guide.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

IMO, one of the hardest things for new members to wrap their heads around is the fact that if you don't post looking for rep, rep will automatically come. It's like a trial of enlightenment for members who are "designed" to become smart, valuable members.


----------



## Dan848

I believe this is important enough to make this a sticky at the forum "home" page [ http://www.overclock.net/f/ ].

I seriously doubt that most visitors to overclock.net will find this page at it's current location, and therefore never know when and why to give a rep. This sticky can remain here and at the home page.

I suspect the great majority of overclock.net community will use rep far more because it can easily be found at the home page.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan848*
> 
> I believe this is important enough to make this a sticky at the forum "home" page [ http://www.overclock.net/f/ ].
> 
> I seriously doubt that most visitors to overclock.net will find this page at it's current location, and therefore never know when and why to give a rep. This sticky can remain here and at the home page.
> 
> I suspect the great majority of overclock.net community will use rep far more because it can easily be found at the home page.


+1 totally agree with this, or incorporate it into the site rules


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I believe this thread is included in the welcome PM members get when signing up to OCN.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I believe this thread is included in the welcome PM members get when signing up to OCN.


Nobody reads those.


----------



## TheReciever

When did that start?

Dont have one in my Inbox, must have been something that started later I assume.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Mid 2014 IIRC


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> ... if you don't post looking for rep, rep will automatically come.


QFT
Was trying hard to get 35 rep so I could get an appraisal on some of my parts. I ended up giving up since I only gained like 2 over a month. I started hanging out in a few threads and helping people as they needed it and got a couple dozen over two weeks or so.

I guess people can see determine when you are trying to get rep vs genuinely helping with no motive other than to help.


----------



## KSIMP88

I think the rep system just needs to go.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I think the rep system just needs to go.


So do I, but then how would you manage having a Marketplace? If you remove the Rep system, then you must also remove the Marketplace because with the ability to Register an account and then immediately begin selling and asking for appraisals, selfish slimebags can come here just to use the marketplace.

Getting 35 rep shows that a person probably isn't just here to use the marketplace.


----------



## Cyclops

They took our jerbs!


----------



## KSIMP88

We don't need the flac from upset members. Let them be solely responsible for purchasing or buying from members. Allow them to use eBay or Craigslist. Why does OCN need the marketplace? Use it to advertise eBay links.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> We don't need the flac from upset members. Let them be solely responsible for purchasing or buying from members. Allow them to use eBay or Craigslist. Why does OCN need the marketplace? Use it to advertise eBay links.


Because OCN has a large and diverse community and having a marketplace with stringent rep requirements allows them to better trade or sell/buy things in their respective hobbies without worrying about members that just want to sell their stuff to our large community. Honestly though, why does it matter if rep is ultimately useless beyond weeding out members who have little desire to be part of the community? Who in the right mind would honestly give a crap about it? We post or rather should post to help others. That is all. If you are posting for rep, you are completely doing it wrong. The better question for people who keep crying or whining for rep is this, why do you care either negatively or positively? If the answer is to sell, then that person is not the type of member we want anyways and will hopefully be on their way and leave.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Instead of linking this thread we have always had the ''Reputation Defined'' Thread in the new members section. We do our best to make sure members are aware of the pertinent information upon joining but there is a certain amount of responsibility on new members to get the lay of the land.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> We don't need the flac from upset members. Let them be solely responsible for purchasing or buying from members. Allow them to use eBay or Craigslist. Why does OCN need the marketplace? Use it to advertise eBay links.


If we didn't have a marketplace, then it would be a HEAVILY-requested feature.

Having the Rep system assists in protecting people from scammers and other scumbags who would come here just to use or abuse the marketplace.

Think about it.


----------



## TheReciever

The marketplace seems to be a safer place to shop for parts than from artisan stores where your screwed if they walk away with your cash


----------



## KSIMP88

Well, I always make more money on eBay, and find better deals. Plus, exactly what kind of protection do we have on OCN with bad purchases? None. With eBay? A lot


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Well, I always make more money on eBay, and find better deals. Plus, exactly what kind of protection do we have on OCN with bad purchases? None. With eBay? A lot


Again, if OCN were to remove the marketplace, they'd be bombarded with lots of requests to have one.

There's nothing you can say or do to convince them to get rid of it, and there's also nothing you can say or do to convince them to get rid of the Rep system because without the Rep system, they can't have the marketplace.


----------



## KSIMP88

I just don't understand why, in today's world, it is of any use. It's Smarter to use a system like eBay.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Again, if OCN were to remove the marketplace, they'd be bombarded with lots of requests to have one.
> 
> There's nothing you can say or do to convince them to get rid of it, and there's also nothing you can say or do to convince them to get rid of the Rep system because without the Rep system, they can't have the marketplace.


Im not finding much value on the basis of volume of requests, they get a lot of requests to allow politics in the forums but there has been no change what so ever over the years despite the many requests to do so.

I like the marketplace, and I use it often if I buy parts, most of my parts recently came from the marketplace, however there is no protection from OCN in the least.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm just going to stop talking and let someone like @ENTERPRISE explain it.


----------



## KaffieneKing

The protection is from the use of the rep system itself, it means people looking to turn a quick buck/con someone would be more likely to use another platform


----------



## Skye12977

Unlike ebay, OCN has a community.
As far as protection goes, you either have the same as Craigslist when it comes to selling stuff in person, or Paypal when selling online.
It's your own personal choice to buy and or sell things on OCN.

If you don't trust someone then take precautions, not that difficult honestly.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> The protection is from the use of the rep system itself, it means people looking to turn a quick buck/con someone would be more likely to use another platform


Or you can just buy your way in via Artisan. Which has happened before.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Or you can just buy your way in via Artisan. Which has happened before.


Fortunately, it's not a common problem at all. However, if anyone could use the marketplace to its fullest on their first day as a member without ANY restrictions, then we would have a problem with scumbags coming here every so often - just because they can.

I don't see why this is so difficult for some of you to understand.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Fortunately, it's not a common problem at all. However, if anyone could use the marketplace to its fullest on their first day as a member without ANY restrictions, then we would have a problem with scumbags coming here every so often - just because they can.
> 
> I don't see why this is so difficult for some of you to understand.


I figure the rep system indirectly makes you post positive comments trying to help people.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Well, I always make more money on eBay, and find better deals. Plus, exactly what kind of protection do we have on OCN with bad purchases? None. With eBay? A lot


The majority of eBay's buyer protection is handled by PayPal. We advise users who use the OCN marketplace to only pay via PayPal, thus effectively getting exactly the same level of protection.

In every single case of scamming I've seen on OCN, the buyer has always been refunded through PayPal. The only exception being when they paid via gift payment which we do not condone.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Fortunately, it's not a common problem at all. However, if anyone could use the marketplace to its fullest on their first day as a member without ANY restrictions, then we would have a problem with scumbags coming here every so often - just because they can.
> 
> I don't see why this is so difficult for some of you to understand.


I understand that fully, TC. I never said that it wasnt.

I just dont think volume of requests should be a debate point when there have been many other high volume requests over the years that simply get shut down, thats all I said.

Furthermore, I dont think the members involved in losing thousands of dollars would share the same sentiment. Ordering 4 290x's to get a USB optical mouse would throw me for a loop, and not everyone got their money back, those that haven't likely never will either.

Personally I think time spent is much more valuable than rep alone, but the issue is how to determine what a a reasonable threshold is, and the issues of circumvention. We make members that want to use the marketplace create value in the memberships they have with us so that in the event they screw someone over the time spent to be able to do that is lost.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm not unaware that most suggestions are turned down. I'm here more often than everyone else. Good grief. All I'm saying is that if OCN were to remove the marketplace, then it would upset most of the members and probably cause some of them to leave out of anger. OCN management would also have to deal with a huge volume of requests to bring it back. After turning it down for a long time and getting everyone to shut up, it would come back later with people asking for a marketplace not knowing that we used to have one. After a while, they'd bring it back because of all the requests for it simply because they don't have any good reason NOT to have a marketplace.

So, this is not a good discussion because it won't go anywhere.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not unaware that most suggestions are turned down. I'm here more often than everyone else. Good grief. All I'm saying is that if OCN were to remove the marketplace, then it would upset most of the members and probably cause some of them to leave out of anger. OCN management would also have to deal with a huge volume of requests to bring it back. After turning it down for a long time and getting everyone to shut up, it would come back later with people asking for a marketplace not knowing that we used to have one. After a while, they'd bring it back because of all the requests for it simply because they don't have any good reason NOT to have a marketplace.
> 
> So, this is not a good discussion because it won't go anywhere.


They would ultimately deal with it the same way they have dealt with any other high request item, by doing nothing at all.

Furthermore we already had a great slew of prominent members leave to other forums because of the way management handles these ticket items as well.

But yes, the conversation is ultimately useless because it has no bearing on OCN management, Im still confused as to why the thread is open to discussion, when no changes will never occur from it.


----------



## TwoCables

Because sometimes people have questions that they want answered.


----------



## Cyclops

You're forgetting that if you sell something on eBay, eBay takes a cut on top of Paypal. OCN doesn't. You can sell your stuff for less here and get more money at the same time if you plan correctly.


----------



## TheReciever

In which they can contact staff, unless of course they are not here to help new members and only exclusively enforce their version of the ToS.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> In which they can contact staff, unless of course they are not here to help new members and only exclusively enforce their version of the ToS.


Could you stop being so goddamn negative?! I'm sorry, but I have had all I can take. It sounds to me like you'd be happier just quitting OCN forever.

Your negativity was fine in the beginning, but now it's just irritating. Move on! Sheesh. You're not doing yourself any good by continuing to be so negative.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Could you stop being so goddamn negative?! I'm sorry, but I have had all I can take. It sounds to me like you'd be happier just quitting OCN forever.
> 
> Your negativity was fine in the beginning, but now it's just irritating. Move on! Sheesh. You're not doing yourself any good by continuing to be so negative.


I agree. Just look at his tag. He doesn't believe in OCN anyway.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I agree. Just look at his tag. He doesn't believe in OCN anyway.


Yeah, and don't get me wrong: I get why. I went through the same negative feelings toward this place, but in the end, it's just not worth it. My health and happiness are more important.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Could you stop being so goddamn negative?! I'm sorry, but I have had all I can take. It sounds to me like you'd be happier just quitting OCN forever.
> 
> Your negativity was fine in the beginning, but now it's just irritating. Move on! Sheesh. You're not doing yourself any good by continuing to be so negative.


Sorry, but I specifically had another situation occur where two Senior mods didnt see eye to eye on whats permissible and whats not and I was "lucky" enough to not get a warning in the middle of it.

Your probably right, leaving this forum will be for the better, post 10k is arriving soon.

For the record, Im fine, quite happy actually. Building my rig and getting it overclocked as I type this out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Sorry, but I specifically had another situation occur where two Senior mods didnt see eye to eye on whats permissible and whats not and I was "lucky" enough to not get a warning in the middle of it.


Heh, you should see what *I've* been through. You would have quit a long time ago if you had dealt with what I've dealt with, especially in 2015.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Your probably right, leaving this forum will be for the better, post 10k is arriving soon.
> 
> For the record, Im fine, quite happy actually. Building my rig and getting it overclocked as I type this out.


It's up to you if you want to leave. However, I don't see why you can't stay and just keep your negativity to yourself. I mean, enough is enough. I still love you like a brother, but damn.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Heh, you should see what *I've* been through. You would have quit a long time ago if you had dealt with what I've dealt with, especially in 2015.
> 
> It's up to you if you want to leave. However, I don't see why you can't stay and just keep your negativity to yourself. I mean, enough is enough. I still love you like a brother, but damn.


Admittedly this motherboard (z77 stinger) is making me cranky, wont use 2133, only 1600mhz. Not to mention the slew of other issues ive been working through on this thing.

I dont care to have to call on lemans81 every time two mods screw it up, he has a life too. Especially when im still waiting to have my case heard.

In the end, Ill unsub this.


----------



## mega_option101

Friendly reminder


----------

